# Is it really time to bring Schapelle Corby back home?



## Solly (28 May 2009)

Tracey Spicer thinks it is time to bring Schapelle back home in this article in The Daily Telegraph-

*"Corby must not die in that foreign hell hole"*

"It is time to bring Schapelle Corby back home. Pictures of the 31-year-old lying on the floor of Denpasar's police hospital, dishevelled and pathetically clutching a teddy bear, have torn at the nation's heart.
Corby's wide-eyed stare, apparent paranoia and even her tiny, twisted pigtails are obvious signs of a rapidly deepening depression."

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25549439-5007146,00.html

Here's another article in The Sun Herald
*"Schapelle Corby taken to hospital for psychiatric treatment"*
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25549577-401,00.html

I'm not a fan of Schapelle or the extended Corby Clan but maybe Tracey Spicer might just have a few good points in her article.

What do you think?


----------



## Tink (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is it really time to bring Schapelle Corby back home ?*

Not really - she wouldnt be depressed if she got away with it...

I am not a big fan of Schapelle and her clan - they have made alot of money from all this.....


----------



## scanspeak (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is it really time to bring Schapelle Corby back home ?*

Why on earth would we want to bring back a drug runner? 

Do you think because she's Aussie she's above the law? 
Because she's a woman?
Because she's depressed about her current circumstances?

Hell, why don't we bring back all the convicted felons and set them free?

Do the crime, serve your time.


----------



## Nyden (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is it really time to bring Schapelle Corby back home ?*



scanspeak said:


> Why on earth would we want to bring back a drug runner?
> 
> Do you think because she's Aussie she's above the law?
> Because she's a woman?
> ...




Couldn't agree more. Although I don't agree with much of the current judicial system; just because a criminal is depressed about their lengthy sentence- does not mean said sentence should be lessened, or for that matter uplifted!

It's probably just a media play, what with the whole bar-mat incident reigniting the whole "help stranded Aussies" mantra.


----------



## darkside (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is it really time to bring Schapelle Corby back home ?*

Our previous minister for tourism, "Ivan Milat" is somewhat depressed about being in the big house as well , so much so he cut off the end of his finger with a plastic knife, maybe Tracey Spicer wants to ride his coat tails out of prison as well, i know he is a guy and not a woman but come on Tracey " boys will be boys".. !!


----------



## pilots (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is it really time to bring Schapelle Corby back home ?*



Solly said:


> Tracey Spicer thinks it is time to bring Schapelle back home in this article in The Daily Telegraph-
> 
> *"Corby must not die in that foreign hell hole"*
> 
> ...




Bring her home?????  WHY she must serve all her time, hell I would not want to see that family together again no telling what they would be exporting next, how many of them are in jail just now???? If she comes home, I want to see all drug dealers over seas come home.


----------



## Calliope (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is it really time to bring Schapelle Corby back home ?*

I was amused by Spicer's gullibility;



> Dazed and confused, she wanders from room to room of the hospital, carefully guided by her beloved mother Rosleigh Rose.




Recent cases of women's expertise at manipulating our media owe a lot to this great performer.


----------



## jono1887 (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is it really time to bring Schapelle Corby back home ?*

I'd be pretty scared if they let her out because she's depressed.... im pretty sure most people in jail suffer from some form of depression :


----------



## pilots (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is it really time to bring Schapelle Corby back home ?*



Calliope said:


> I was amused by Spicer's gullibility;
> 
> 
> 
> Recent cases of women's expertise at manipulating our media owe a lot to this great performer.




I must admit that if I was Schapelle I would have depression as well, every time I looked at mum,  the thought would flash in my mind ONE DAY I WILL LOOK LIKE THAT.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (28 May 2009)

she can stay right there.stiff chedder if shes had enough,
most people have had enough of drugs and the bs it causes the community.
#$%^* ..schappelle corby


----------



## Mr J (28 May 2009)

And it was just suggested to me that I lack compassion. None of you know without a doubt that she's guilty, and even if she is it does not mean she's not having a rough time, or that she deserves what she is getting.



> most people have had enough of drugs and the bs it causes the community.




Yet many still smoke and drink.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2009)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH NOT ANOTHER CORBY THREAD!

i give it 2 days b4 this thread gets hijacked by the corby crew again 


any chance we can get terry clark freed also as i saw him on underbelly and thought he was really cool and way misunderstood

thankyou


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 May 2009)

Oh jayzoo.

Another Corby thread

Solly I leave for Kazakistan knowing that ASF will always manage to have stirrers posting, while I am away, and you sir, are one.

Well done.

Shapelle is a damsel.

She was set up by persons unknown, perhaps under the influence of chemtrails.

But for the grace of god there go any of us.

gg


----------



## Aussiest (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is it really time to bring Schapelle Corby back home ?*



scanspeak said:


> Why on earth would we want to bring back a drug runner?
> 
> Do you think because she's Aussie she's above the law?
> Because she's a woman?
> ...




I don't think it's got anything to do with the fact that she's a chick. It's got to do with the length of her sentence. Hell, rapists in this country get less. 

You can't draw a comparison between Ivan Milat, who maimed and murdered, with what Schepelle supposedly did.

I agree with Mr. J. The sentence was too rough. Perhaps 5 or 6 years? Afterall, i'm sure if she were guilty, she'd have learned her lesson by now


----------



## Boyou (28 May 2009)

In a more general context,but still relevant to the Corby case,these words ring loudly in my ears.

"If only there were evil people somewhere insidiously committing evil deeds and it were necessary only to separate them from the rest of us and destroy them.
But the line between good and evil cuts through the heart of every human being.
And who is willing to destroy a piece of his own heart? " 

Alexander Solzhenitsyn


----------



## awg (28 May 2009)

I dont know if its a ploy or not

but if she is suffering really serious depression

and is able to get the local psychiatrists to agree

then I would say this is her best chance of early release 

I reckon prison transfer back to Oz would be more likely

Up to the present time, she is serving a purpose for the Indonesian govt, that is drug using Oz d!ckheads can stay away.

If it becomes clear that she is suffering severe mental illness, they will want to get rid of her IMO


----------



## MrBurns (28 May 2009)

awg said:


> I
> 
> I reckon prison transfer back to Oz would be more likely





That would be the way to go.


----------



## Mr J (28 May 2009)

awg said:


> Up to the present time, she is serving a purpose for the Indonesian govt, that is drug using Oz d!ckheads can stay away.




It's interesting that the ones they execute don't draw as much attention.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2009)

Mr J said:


> It's interesting that the ones they execute don't draw as much attention.




its because they cant whine to the media about being depressed about being in jail


----------



## gordon2007 (28 May 2009)

The problem with that kind of thinking is it's filled with assumptions. It implies we (afp, kevin rudd or someone else) just has the right to waltz up their government and say "ok give her back to us now."

I cannot believe how many people fail to realise that australia and or other countries have NO legal rights in other countries. 

Sure she's suffering in there and it's a waste of a life,  but australia still has no say in their legal system. 




Solly said:


> Tracey Spicer thinks it is time to bring Schapelle back home in this article in The Daily Telegraph-


----------



## pilots (28 May 2009)

Mr J said:


> It's interesting that the ones they execute don't draw as much attention.




She can thank her lucky stars that she all so was not executed, as to the twenty years that the law of that land.


----------



## Solly (28 May 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Oh jayzoo.
> 
> Another Corby thread
> 
> ...




Thanks gg for the compliment, hope your trip and dash to assist goes well. If you end up doing a sector on a Tuplov 154 try and get a seat close to an exit row or at least close enough to the cockpit so you can use the rope ladder in the event of a runway 
overrun. I'll look portside over Belmont when I can and post some updates as well when I can while you're away. Take care, have a safe trip, logon if you can manage it....


----------



## nulla nulla (28 May 2009)

How many more times do we have to put up with pathetic protestations of innocence, being hard done by, being depressed etc, etc etc? 
She was caught, tried and convicted in a court of law in a sovereign country north of Australia. The evidence against her was substantial and she was unable to prove her innocence. 
When is the pro-schappelle corby faction going to come out of denial and give the rest of Australia some peace and quiet? 
If she smartened up her act and kept a low profile, she would probably get remissions for good behaviour. If she fessed up and continued to behave she would probably qualify for a pardon. 
What makes her so special, so different to other drug smugglers caught in the act, that she should be let off and given a ticket back to Australia?


----------



## Julia (28 May 2009)

gordon2007 said:


> The problem with that kind of thinking is it's filled with assumptions. It implies we (afp, kevin rudd or someone else) just has the right to waltz up their government and say "ok give her back to us now."
> 
> I cannot believe how many people fail to realise that australia and or other countries have NO legal rights in other countries.
> 
> Sure she's suffering in there and it's a waste of a life,  but australia still has no say in their legal system.



Excellent point.   I've never had any real conviction as to whether she was guilty or not.  For sure, she was indicted with her family background, and has probably lost much of the original goodwill towards her because of the antics of her mother and sister.

But, for heaven's sake, if every depressed prisoner was released because they weren't happy, we could knock down the jails.

Reinforces my decision not to watch commercial television.


----------



## scanspeak (28 May 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> What makes her so special, so different to other drug smugglers caught in the act, that she should be let off and given a ticket back to Australia?




A pretty face (debatable) goes a long way.


----------



## Tink (28 May 2009)

I agree with your comment Julia about commercial television


----------



## Bobby (29 May 2009)

I'm a hard man when it comes to criminals but think this young woman has done enough time there , bring her home now .


----------



## pilots (29 May 2009)

Bobby said:


> I'm a hard man when it comes to criminals but think this young woman has done enough time there , bring her home now .




OK, if thats the case should we bring all our drug runners that are in the slammer over seas home???, what makes her so special. She broke the law of that land, the longer she stays in that hell hole, the better. The  publicity that the drop kicks who sport her, give her, may help stop some other dumb drug runner from having a go.  How ever, if they do bring her home they could have her in the same jail as her brother.


----------



## Bobby (29 May 2009)

pilots said:


> OK, if thats the case should we bring all our drug runners that are in the slammer over seas home???, what makes her so special. She broke the law of that land, the longer she stays in that hell hole, the better. The  publicity that the drop kicks who sport her, give her, may help stop some other dumb drug runner from having a go.  How ever, if they do bring her home they could have her in the same jail as her brother.




Pilots I'm sure you don't hate her , 4 years in that joint is enough .


----------



## nunthewiser (29 May 2009)

Bobby said:


> I'm a hard man when it comes to criminals but think this young woman has done enough time there , bring her home now .




i heard big tony mokbel not a bad bloke either , industrious , hard working and wears some cool shirts ........

can we let him out too?


----------



## ojm (29 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i heard big tony mokbel not a bad bloke either , industrious , hard working and wears some cool shirts ........
> 
> can we let him out too?




When he starts getting depressed / gets a good set of t1ts, maybe?


----------



## nulla nulla (29 May 2009)

Bobby said:


> I'm a hard man when it comes to criminals but think this young woman has done enough time there , bring her home now .






Bobby said:


> Pilots I'm sure you don't hate her , 4 years in that joint is enough .




Nothing personal Boobby but i'm sure you were an active poster on the last thread claiming her innocence and campaigning for her release. "Retired copper, tough on criminals, blah blah blah". Give it a rest.


----------



## Tink (29 May 2009)

The media only feeds us what they want us to hear
Not interested in Schapelle 

It wasnt the first time she had been to Bali and wasnt for the beaches either..
She knew the rules...


----------



## pilots (29 May 2009)

Bobby said:


> Pilots I'm sure you don't hate her , 4 years in that joint is enough .[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes I do hate her, I HATE any one who has any thing to do with drugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2009)

It was a kangaroo court over there, she didnt have a chance, I still dont know for sure if she was guilty and neither do you, but in any case 4 years in that hell hole is enough, if any heroes here would like to try it I'm sure you'd end up crying for your mummy too and probably a lot sooner than she did.

Even if she is guilty let her do the time here now.


----------



## MrBurns (29 May 2009)

From the Age - 



> How to survive an Indonesian jail
> By Rachel Kleinman
> April 21, 2005 - 3:20PM
> 
> ...


----------



## pilots (29 May 2009)

MrBurns said:


> From the Age -




Now thats the thing we need to see, this is the kind of thing that will deter drug runners


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 November 2009)

How long is it now since she has been in gaol in Indonesia for drug running?

gg


----------



## pilots (11 January 2010)

Well Well, to all the Corby hanger ons who said no one would take drugs to Bali, it has just come out that the Bali nine have been taking drugs to Bali b4 they was caught. What have you got to say now.


----------



## Mofra (11 January 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> i give it 2 days b4 this thread gets hijacked by the corby crew again
> 
> any chance we can get terry clark freed also as i saw him on underbelly and thought he was really cool and way misunderstood



Sadly, there are some in society who wouldn't see this as a joke; rather, their opinion


----------



## prozac (11 January 2010)

How many Australians travel to Bali to holiday each year? How many get arrested for carrying drugs? How many have return holidays perhaps many and still don't get caught for carrying drugs? 

Hang-on I think I am starting to see a pattern here.
How many of these habitual return holiday-makers actually carry drugs into or out of Bali? 

Now this is just a hypothesis, but stay with me. Could it be that these people do not get arrested for carrying drugs because they are not actually carrying any?

One more hypothesis. You don't suppose Corby did a run previously that the Indons became aware of through local intelligence?

Someone mentioned that in Australia you only get 5 years for rape? I hardly see that as a good argument, except for our justices being soft on crime.

Edit. BTW Terrence Clarke is dead. Bit hard to release him now.


----------



## Purple XS2 (11 January 2010)

pilots said:


> Well Well, to all the Corby hanger ons who said no one would take drugs to Bali, it has just come out that the Bali nine have been taking drugs to Bali b4 they was caught. What have you got to say now.




Pilots: I haven't seen this assertion in the current Fairfax reporting on the Bali 9. Can you provide a reference to this?

TIA,

P.

PS: my answer to the thread's question is 'yes', in case that matters.

PPS: I'm also aware of a recent case where guy from W.A. was busted on arrival in Bali with 2 grams of marijuana in his possession. As far as I'm aware that makes him only the second person (after Corby) who has been arrested for transporting drugs from Aus -> Indonesia, but if there's info re the Bali 9 to this effect I'd be most interested in looking at it.


----------



## pilots (11 January 2010)

Purple XS2 said:


> Pilots: I haven't seen this assertion in the current Fairfax reporting on the Bali 9. Can you provide a reference to this?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> ...




Page 3 The West Australian, Renae Lawrence said she had done multiple runs to Bali b4 she was caught, 6pr radio said this morning they was back loading drugs to Perth, I would say that if you are back loading, it means they was taking drugs up as well.


----------



## adobee (11 January 2010)

MrBurns said:


> It was a kangaroo court over there, she didnt have a chance, I still dont know for sure if she was guilty and neither do you, but in any case 4 years in that hell hole is enough, if any heroes here would like to try it I'm sure you'd end up crying for your mummy too and probably a lot sooner than she did.
> 
> Even if she is guilty let her do the time here now.




Is this being sarcastic ... ? 

The whole family are qualified in farming marijuana and she had a big ass bag of it in her body bag .. The dad said it could be hers cause it was skunk and we only grow bush wacka !?


----------



## Nyden (11 January 2010)

Time to bring her back? Has it been 20 years yet? Nope. She did the crime, and now she's doing the time.


----------



## Tink (11 January 2010)

pilots said:


> Well Well, to all the Corby hanger ons who said no one would take drugs to Bali, it has just come out that the Bali nine have been taking drugs to Bali b4 they was caught. What have you got to say now.




Yep I saw that Pilots - he appealed his 20 years a while back and got the death penalty.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/01/11/2789542.htm?section=justin



> The father of convicted drug smuggler Renae Lawrence says his daughter has always wanted to help fellow Bali Nine drug mule Scott Rush avoid the death sentence.
> 
> Fairfax is reporting that Lawrence has provided a statement to Rush's lawyers, detailing her previous drug runs to Bali, in a bid to assist his final appeal.
> 
> Mr Lawrence also says his daughter has always admitted to her previous drug runs to Bali.


----------



## prozac (14 January 2010)

Renae Lawrence sits in stark contrast to Corby. She has admitted her crime and accepted her punishment with real character. Perhaps she is not accustomed to getting her own way by using her appearance. 

I have loathing for anyone involved in transporting drugs, but I believe Lawrence will have much to offer society once she is released. Corby I believe will always be a taker with little to offer in return.


----------



## pilots (14 January 2010)

prozac said:


> Renae Lawrence sits in stark contrast to Corby. She has admitted her crime and accepted her punishment with real character. Perhaps she is not accustomed to getting her own way by using her appearance.
> 
> I have loathing for anyone involved in transporting drugs, but I believe Lawrence will have much to offer society once she is released. Corby I believe will always be a taker with little to offer in return.




One thing that Schapelle has done is to make a LOT of money for the family, look at the sister when Schapelle was first caught, she had the worst set of crack teeth you have ever seen, all the news paper story's sure made them well off.


----------



## prozac (14 January 2010)

pilots said:


> One thing that Schapelle has done is to make a LOT of money for the family, look at the sister when Schapelle was first caught, she had the worst set of crack teeth you have ever seen, all the news paper story's sure made them well off.




Hasn't she also had the cosmetic chest?


----------



## pilots (14 January 2010)

prozac said:


> Hasn't she also had the cosmetic chest?




What she should bought is a new brain, mum could use one as well.


----------



## Go Nuke (17 January 2010)

Yep I think she should come home.

Guilty or not...the time DOESN'T fit the crime.
When did anyone ever die from excess pot usage or a bad batch lol (unlike heroin)

So we all make mistakes.
Look at Scott Rush...that guy is stareing down a death sentence. Do you think if they decided to give him some jail time then free him that he would be stupid enough to do something like he did again? Personaly I don't think he would.
Get caught twice...well thats called "natural selection" and you deserve all you get for being stupid.

Indonesians gov'nt are a joke though and should climb back into the trees that they came down from imo!


----------



## akkopower (18 January 2010)

Go Nuke said:


> you deserve all you get for being stupid.




She is stupid, she got 20. She deserved all she got.

If she was as ugly as Lawrence, i wonder if she would be getting this much sympathy from the aust. public.


----------



## Kryzz (18 January 2010)

akkopower said:


> She is stupid, she got 20. She deserved all she got.
> 
> If she was as ugly as Lawrence, i wonder if she would be getting this much sympathy from the aust. public.




Lawrence is a female?:


----------



## akkopower (18 January 2010)

Kryzz said:


> Lawrence is a female?:




whhaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Go Nuke (18 January 2010)

akkopower said:


> She is stupid, she got 20. She deserved all she got.
> 
> If she was as ugly as Lawrence, i wonder if she would be getting this much sympathy from the aust. public.




Well we will have to agree to disagree on the 20years bit.

GROSSLY over the top for the crime imo.


----------



## akkopower (18 January 2010)

i was just being a douche abt the comment u made previously made nuke. imo 20 yrs is too much, 5-10 in an indonesian jail would be more suitable.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 April 2011)

My contacts in Jakarta tell me that Schapelle is to be released. 

Even the SMH thinks so. 

http://www.smh.com.au/national/corby-sniffs-freedom-20110416-1diol.html

It is time to bring her home. 



> Documents lodged by Corby's legal team for the clemency bid ask Dr Yudhoyono's ''forgiveness'' and state that Corby, as a beauty school student, had a ''bright reputation and record of achievement''.
> 
> ''Schapelle Leigh Corby's situation is unique,'' they say. ''It's possible she's the only Australian citizen with severe mental problems serving a very long prison term in another country.''
> 
> ...




gg


----------



## Tink (17 April 2011)

Forgiveness??
So she has finally admitted she did it?

Another scam to get her back in the paper.


----------



## explod (17 April 2011)

Tink said:


> Forgiveness??
> So she has finally admitted she did it?
> 
> Another scam to get her back in the paper.




Has not admitted anything of the sort.

According to the article it is the contrary.


----------



## Glen48 (18 April 2011)

When she comes back she will be able to collect a motza from 60 Minutes, Womens Monthly, ACA, No Idea, Do add's for Hestia, Health foods, write book, go on Ophra  and make a movie may even go on an over seas trip again and again.

Run for Parliament  on the Say no to drugs platform and get elected on looks alone, like the rest not for talent.

 With all that going on no wonder people take drugs just to find some commonsense inside their heads


----------



## Ruby (18 April 2011)

There are a lot of assumptions being made on this thread (and I presume on other Schapelle Corby threads which I have not read).   People luuuurve to assume guilt!  Whatever anyone may *think*, she was never actually *proven *guilty.  The evidence against her was circumstantial at best.  

Why wouldn't she go to Bali frequently?  Lots of people do, and her sister lives there.

Until solid irrefutable evidence of her guilt is provided, my mind remains open.  However *if *she is guilty, my view is that she has served long enough.  She has been severely punished and continued incarceration will serve no further purpose.


----------



## explod (18 April 2011)

Glen48 said:


> When she comes back she will be able to collect a motza from 60 Minutes, Womens Monthly, ACA, No Idea, Do add's for Hestia, Health foods, write book, go on Ophra  and make a movie may even go on an over seas trip again and again.
> 
> Run for Parliament  on the Say no to drugs platform and get elected on looks alone, like the rest not for talent.
> 
> With all that going on no wonder people take drugs just to find some commonsense inside their heads




I know that I am bad enough at times, (lots of times) but what has this gibberrish got to do with the discusion on this thread.

And well said Ruby in the previous post.  Good to know there is at least some decent views around.


----------



## scanspeak (18 April 2011)

Ruby said:


> There are a lot of assumptions being made on this thread (and I presume on other Schapelle Corby threads which I have not read).   People luuuurve to assume guilt!  Whatever anyone may *think*, she was never actually *proven *guilty.  The evidence against her was circumstantial at best.
> 
> Why wouldn't she go to Bali frequently?  Lots of people do, and her sister lives there.
> 
> Until solid irrefutable evidence of her guilt is provided, my mind remains open.  However *if *she is guilty, my view is that she has served long enough.  She has been severely punished and continued incarceration will serve no further purpose.




Caught with a bag full of drugs IS proof. End of story.

All the fuss about her is yet more evidence that young, pretty, white women are the most privileged class in the world. 
If she is released early then so should all the other drug couriers in overseas prisons.


----------



## Ruby (18 April 2011)

scanspeak said:


> Caught with a bag full of drugs IS proof. End of story..



I think this has probably been argued before.   She was *not *caught with drugs; her bag, which had been in the luggage hold of the aircraft contained drugs.  There is a difference.  Whatever you might *think*, that is *not *proof.  However, that is not the point of this thread.  She has served six and a half years in an unspeakable hell-hole and has had sufficient punishment for what she *may *have done.



scanspeak said:


> All the fuss about her is yet more evidence that young, pretty, white women are the most privileged class in the world.



Tha's drawing rather a long bow, isn't it?   You clearly don't read the news if you think young, pretty, white women are the only ones for whom strong representation is made when they are incarcerated in foreign countries.


----------



## tothemax6 (18 April 2011)

Amazing people can think Corby was innocent.

Well no, not really that amazing - in fact I would say that on average, 50% of what people believe in aggregate is completely insane.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 April 2011)

Ruby said:


> I think this has probably been argued before.   She was *not *caught with drugs; her bag, which had been in the luggage hold of the aircraft contained drugs.  There is a difference.  Whatever you might *think*, that is *not *proof.  However, that is not the point of this thread.  She has served six and a half years in an unspeakable hell-hole and has had sufficient punishment for what she *may *have done.




Agree Ruby,

She comes from a long loin, of beauty therapists and should be given the benefit of the doubt.

Bring Schapelle home, I say.

gg


----------



## Ruby (18 April 2011)

tothemax6 said:


> Amazing people can think Corby was innocent.




It is immaterial what people think.  One could equally say "Amazing people can think Corby was guilty."


----------



## ColB (18 April 2011)

Ruby said:


> It is immaterial what people think.  One could equally say "Amazing people can think Corby was guilty."




The people of the Balinese Court think she was guilty.  That is material!

The latest report by a Pro Corby supporter on one of the news channels is that Schapelle is scraping the concrete floor of her cell as she believes her parents are underneath.

Just goes to show what drugs do to your mind

Is Guilty, was found guilty, end of story


----------



## Julia (18 April 2011)

ColB said:


> The people of the Balinese Court think she was guilty.



The Balinese Court?   You think Indonesian courts and airport authorities are without corruption?



> The latest report by a Pro Corby supporter on one of the news channels is that Schapelle is scraping the concrete floor of her cell as she believes her parents are underneath.
> 
> Just goes to show what drugs do to your mind



Or perhaps what unjust incarceration for an extended period does to one's mind.

I have no opinion about Ms Corby's guilt or innocence but would like some measure of objectivity applied to the argument.


----------



## nulla nulla (18 April 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> She comes from a long loin...... gg




Not quite sure where you are going with this one GG.


----------



## sptrawler (18 April 2011)

It's sad but you take your chances, you get the dues. It is a bit like the truck caught on the Nullabor, 250kg of drugs, lots to be gained but if you get busted. ssh!!ts are trumps.
If they *don't* get caught do they say, that was a great win, I will give some of the money to drug rehab or to victims of drug induced violence/ robbery/bashing. I don't think so, but I am meant to feel sorry for them. WHY


----------



## tothemax6 (18 April 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Agree Ruby,
> She comes from a long loin, of beauty therapists and should be given the benefit of the doubt.
> Bring Schapelle home, I say.
> gg



My understanding is that she also comes from a drug family. Correct me if I am wrong, but she had two half brothers (her mother having one kid per man), both who were druggers. Does not help her look more innocent. That and compressing dope into the shape of a body board for smuggling purposes. 
I would double check this information, but I'll leave it to someone else.


----------



## Tink (19 April 2011)

explod said:


> Has not admitted anything of the sort.
> 
> According to the article it is the contrary.




Yep explod, nothing mentioned, nothings changed. 
This was all said and done in July of last year, no new news here.

I agree, if she gets let out, let them all out. 
This will open a can of worms.


----------



## muzzza64 (19 April 2011)

I think its time to get her back, she seems as guilty as sin, BUT

1. We need to have compassion to elevate ourselves from the dark ages.
2. It was marijuana (yes a heap of it) but please.
3. After the media circus back here, we will finally hear the end of this story.. and thats a good thing.
4. Will get mercedes off the cover of ralph, and shut her the hell up.


----------



## Ruby (19 April 2011)

muzzza64 said:


> 1. We need to have compassion to elevate ourselves from the dark ages.




Aahhhh!   The milk of human kindness!  I don't see much of that on this forum.



muzzza64 said:


> 2. It was marijuana (yes a heap of it) but please.




........... and some rationalisation as well!   I am as opposed to drugs and drug trafficking as anyone else, but no-one caught with a bag of grass here would get 6+ years.



muzzza64 said:


> 3. After the media circus back here, we will finally hear the end of this story.. and thats a good thing.
> 4. Will get mercedes off the cover of ralph, and shut her the hell up.




Yes........... all plusses (spelling?)


----------



## ColB (19 April 2011)

Julia said:


> The Balinese Court?   *You think Indonesian courts and airport authorities are without corruption?*
> 
> 
> Or perhaps what unjust incarceration for an extended period does to one's mind.
> ...




So what are you implying Julia?  The case against Corby is a conspiracy by the Indonesian Court system and airport authorities and yet you claim to have no opinion about her innocence or guilt but you also refer to an unjust incarceration 

Nearly everything you read on this Corby thread is opinion as the real facts lay in court documented evidence and testimony.

I am bemused that this drug laden boogie board just happened to belong to Schapelle and not someone from a good family background.

It is so ironic her father and brother have also been associated with the drug scene. All tarnished with the same brush..


----------



## nunthewiser (19 April 2011)

lets free tony mokbel while we at it.

poor bloke


----------



## nukz (19 April 2011)

If by bring home Schapelle you mean the Indonesian system believes she has served sufficient time for importing drugs into their country and by bring her home you mean she flys back herself if this all plays out. 

I would say thats ok because shes a Aus citizen, but who wants more drug smugglers?


----------



## Tink (20 April 2011)

Ruby, what does Australian sentencing have to do with Bali sentencing?
Singapore has capital punishment.
Since when do we start dictating to other countries how they should be?

Maybe if we took a leaf out of their books and got abit tougher with drugs we might be able to clean our streets of this rubbish.


----------



## scanspeak (20 April 2011)

Ruby said:


> I think this has probably been argued before.   She was *not *caught with drugs; her bag, which had been in the luggage hold of the aircraft contained drugs.  There is a difference.  Whatever you might *think*, that is *not *proof.  However, that is not the point of this thread.  She has served six and a half years in an unspeakable hell-hole and has had sufficient punishment for what she *may *have done.
> 
> Tha's drawing rather a long bow, isn't it?   You clearly don't read the news if you think young, pretty, white women are the only ones for whom strong representation is made when they are incarcerated in foreign countries.




She was carrying the bag so its hers.

"Sufficient punishment" is only your opinion. Another 10 years is sufficient according to Indonesian law.

The media circus surrounding her, while the plight of 100s of other citizens in the same situation are ignored, is proof of her privileged status.


----------



## Ruby (20 April 2011)

Tink said:


> Ruby, what does Australian sentencing have to do with Bali sentencing?




Nothing.......... thank goodness!!  

As recently as two hundred years ago people in 'civilised' countries were thrown into filthy, stinking jails for all sorts of crimes (and even crimes they did not commit), and allowed to rot there.   *It didn't reduce the crime rate.*   We have thankfully moved past that, but some countries (like Indonesia) have not.  Would you have us go back to those dark days?

What would you consider to be a long enough punishment for someone caught with a bag of dope?  It wasn't heroin or cocaine, and she wasn't trying to peddle it.  You have *assumed *guilt, but even if she did do it, I think the length of time she has served is enough.   She has been severely punished for what she supposedly did; nothing can be achieved by keeping her there any longer.  

Where is your compassion Tink?   Do you have any?



Tink said:


> Singapore has capital punishment.
> Since when do we start dictating to other countries how they should be?



We can't dictate to other countries, and we haven't.  However, we can try and show them how to be more humane.  After all, learning to treat human life with dignity and respect is one of the things that has raised our civilisation to the level we enjoy today.



Tink said:


> Maybe if we took a leaf out of their books and got abit tougher with drugs we might be able to clean our streets of this rubbish.




I agree we need to be tougher on drug pushers, but it's a big leap from a slap on the wrist or a suspended sentence (which is what a lot of offenders get here for being found with dope) to twenty years in a filthy, disease-ridden hole that you wouldn't expect your dog to sleep in.   There is also a big difference between proof beyond reasonable doubt and circumstantial evidence, which is all the Bali court had.


----------



## Ruby (20 April 2011)

scanspeak said:


> "Sufficient punishment" is only your opinion. Another 10 years is sufficient according to Indonesian law.




Yes it is my opinion, and as this thread asks the question, I am allowed to express it.  

Let me ask you a question:  Would you like to put your life in the hands of a Bali court?  I certainly wouldn't!!



scanspeak said:


> The media circus surrounding her, while the plight of 100s of other citizens in the same situation are ignored, is proof of her privileged status.




What privileged status?  She is still in jail, isn't she?   The media is responsible for the so-called 'circus'.   That has nothing to do with the fairness of sentencing or what representation is being made on her behalf; and no, other citizens in the same situation are not ignored.   They just don't get the same media attention.   But that has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## trainspotter (20 April 2011)

Schapelle Corby - 20 Years, she is currently scheduled for release from Kerobokan on 12 April 2024 

Almost anything can be bought in Hotel Kerobokan. The guards earn as little as $100 a month (good wage in Bali) so most are happy to boost their salaries. They arrange days out at the beach, pizza deliveries to the cell door and drug deliveries and sessions with hookers. For $250 you can go and visit Schapelle. 

Yep ........ life is tough in this jail. All you gotta do is pay.

Juri Angione is doing life for cocaine. Been there over 7 years. Smuggling 5.2kgs of the drug inside his surfboard bag. Sound familiar?

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2004/07/02/italian-gets-life-cocaine.html

Michelle Leslie got caught with 2 ecstasy tablets and did 3 months in Kerobokan. Should have been 15 years. How do you think she got out so early? Converting to Islam (claimed) and appearing in court in a burqa. Paying the "right" people certainly helped. 

http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/bali-jail-life-v-aussie-prison-time/2006/02/17/1140064234084.html

_"For around one million rupiah, or A$140, prisoners with no pending appeals can even pay for a day out at the beach or shopping with a guard or trusted friend acting as escort."_





Yep ..... she is doing it real tough.


----------



## Knobby22 (20 April 2011)

I would much rather be in an Australian prison where you can do courses and have air-conditioning and not have giant rats everywhere. I've worked in Indonesia, the water is always dirty and the heat is awful. Sure she can put posters on her wall. Big deal - you can do that in Australian Prisons.

Being confined is hard yakka and she's not getting any younger if she wants a family.

Come on - a bit of heart everyone! 

Its like not letting that 9 year old refugee boy attend his Dad's funeral. - He will become an Australian citizen - why have him hate us??  I think if you knew these people in the flesh you wouldn't treat them so harshly.  Do you really think Schapelle is evil and cannot change her life. Giver her a chance. I don't understand why people want to spread misery.


----------



## nulla nulla (20 April 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> I would much rather be in an Australian prison where you can do courses and have air-conditioning and not have giant rats everywhere. I've worked in Indonesia, the water is always dirty and the heat is awful. Sure she can put posters on her wall. Big deal - you can do that in Australian Prisons.




Would rather not be in prison, anywhere!



> Being confined is hard yakka and she's not getting any younger if she wants a family.




You want to use her genetic clock running down, impairing her ability to reproduce, as the basis for clemency?



> Come on - a bit of heart everyone!




This has no relevence in the matter. Australia just deported a person of British origin back to England after he served his sentence for manslaughter. Should we "Have a bit of heart and let him stay as well?" 



> Its like not letting that 9 year old refugee boy attend his Dad's funeral. - He will become an Australian citizen - why have him hate us??




If I recall correctly he didn't bring a boogie board stashed with mariuana or hashish with him.



> I think if you knew these people in the flesh you wouldn't treat them so harshly.  Do you really think Schapelle is evil and cannot change her life. Giver her a chance. I don't understand why people want to spread misery.




Not withstanding "You do the crime, you do the time", I personaly think for what she did she has done enough time.


----------



## Logique (20 April 2011)

The host country have had their show trial, their pound of flesh. Honour is satisfied. Bring her home.


----------



## scanspeak (20 April 2011)

Ruby said:


> Yes it is my opinion, and as this thread asks the question, I am allowed to express it.
> Let me ask you a question:  Would you like to put your life in the hands of a Bali court?  I certainly wouldn't!!
> What privileged status?  She is still in jail, isn't she?   The media is responsible for the so-called 'circus'.   That has nothing to do with the fairness of sentencing or what representation is being made on her behalf; and no, other citizens in the same situation are not ignored.   They just don't get the same media attention.   But that has nothing to do with this thread.




If I committed a crime in a far-off country, knowing full well the severe consequences if caught (including the death penalty), then I would have to accept the punishment.

Personally I do think the punishment is harsh, but I fail to see why she is considered more important than all the other drug couriers in foreign prisons. WHY IS SHE MORE IMPORTANT?
Actually I do know the answer - she is white, female and pretty.


----------



## explod (4 April 2012)

> SCHAPELLE Corby is a step closer to winning her freedom with Indonesia's Justice Ministry confirming it has recommended the convicted drug smuggler be granted early release.
> 
> The development, which comes two years after Corby first launched her bid for clemency, will come as a huge boost for the 34-year-old who is suffering from mental illness and struggling to cope with life inside Bali's notorious Kerobokan jail.
> 
> ...




http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/rep...-schapelle-corby/story-e6frg12c-1226318753392

Thankfully this will be it.

Cheers to President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono


----------



## MrBurns (4 April 2012)

I hope they release her but then the media back here will make her feel like a prisoner all over again.


----------



## McLovin (4 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I hope they release her but then the media back here will make her feel like a prisoner all over again.




Funny, I would have thought you'd be all for locking up drug smugglers.


----------



## MrBurns (4 April 2012)

McLovin said:


> Funny, I would have thought you'd be all for locking up drug smugglers.




IF she was ever guity in the first place and even if she was she's paid the price.


----------



## rumpole (4 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> IF she was ever guity in the first place and even if she was she's paid the price.




I'm sure she will get a tidy sum for her story when she gets back. I doubt whether it would be worth the experience though.


----------



## MrBurns (4 April 2012)

rumpole said:


> I'm sure she will get a tidy sum for her story when she gets back. I doubt whether it would be worth the experience though.




I cringe when I think of the madia and their tricks making her life hell back here, she'll need the money to get some privacy.


----------



## explod (4 April 2012)

rumpole said:


> I'm sure she will get a tidy sum for her story when she gets back. I doubt whether it would be worth the experience though.




If *she will ever be emotionally able* I'm not too sure she would be trusting the press with the distortions and misinformation that was metered out.


----------



## trainspotter (4 April 2012)

GUILTY !! As charged your Honour !!


----------



## McLovin (4 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> IF she was ever guity in the first place and even if she was she's paid the price.




Unless you have new evidence then she is guilty. 

Around the time of the outcome of the case, there were more Indonesian law "experts" than there are horse racing "experts" on the first Tuesday in November. Anyone with more than one semester studying law could have seen through all of the criticism leveled at the court. It was pathetic to watch the media become Corby's cheersquad, with views that ranged from xenophobic jingoism to outright arrogance.

It's amusing to see the difference in reaction by the Australian public between Corby and the Bali Nine, a case where the AFP sent Australian citizens to the gallows. Yet everyone still gets frothy at the mouth about the great "injustice" done to Corby. Spare me.

FWIW, I don't think anyone should spend 20 years in gaol for importing weed, but it's their country and their laws.


----------



## McLovin (4 April 2012)

rumpole said:


> I'm sure she will get a tidy sum for her story when she gets back. I doubt whether it would be worth the experience though.




She'll get zip. Proceeds of Crime Act will stop that. Unless she moves overseas, but I don't see too many countries opening their doors to a convicted drug smuggler.


----------



## AbrasiveCamel (4 April 2012)

Ruby said:


> ........... and some rationalisation as well!   I am as opposed to drugs and drug trafficking as anyone else, but no-one caught with a bag of grass here would get 6+ years.




http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/more-news/kg-of-drugs-found/story-e6frf7kx-1111118282296

Violent rape - 6 years.
Cannabis - 6 years.

Our system of law is almost as ****ed as third world countries.


----------



## AbrasiveCamel (4 April 2012)

McLovin said:


> It's amusing to see the difference in reaction by the Australian public between Corby and the Bali Nine, a case where the AFP sent Australian citizens to the gallows. Yet everyone still gets frothy at the mouth about the great "injustice" done to Corby. Spare me.




The fact that didn't cause a **** storm at the time and isn't even part of public memory is astonishing.


----------



## explod (4 April 2012)

The last five posts are off topic.

There is another thread for Corby's guilt or innocence, 

*so go away*


----------



## pilots (4 April 2012)

trainspotter said:


> GUILTY !! As charged your Honour !!




100% GUILTY, now for her to come home early she will have to plead guilty to the crime, the crime she committed.


----------



## McLovin (4 April 2012)

explod said:


> The last five posts are off topic.
> 
> There is another thread for Corby's guilt or innocence,
> 
> *so go away*




True. 

I'll leave with a wonderful example of the arrogrance that the Australian media displayed toward the whole thing, it's also conveniently paraphrased in the thread title: 

"It's time to bring Schapelle Corby back home". 

Since when does Australia have any right whatsoever to decide when people are released from Indonesian, or any other nation's gaols?

I'll grab my coat...


----------



## trainspotter (4 April 2012)

explod said:


> The last five posts are off topic.
> 
> There is another thread for Corby's guilt or innocence,
> 
> *so go away*




When did you become a moderator? 

Guilty means she is NOT allowed home or otherwise.


----------



## MrBurns (4 April 2012)

trainspotter said:


> When did you become a moderator?
> 
> Guilty means she is NOT allowed home or otherwise.




When did you become an Indonesian judge ?

Guillty means she goes home when they say so.


----------



## trainspotter (4 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> When did you become an Indonesian judge ?
> 
> Guillty means she goes home when they say so.




I pay the right amount of money to the Indo Guvmint to keep me away from judges.

After 20 years I would suspect she will be released and not before.

Too much shame brought about by the media frenzy for otherwise.


----------



## Tink (5 April 2012)

McLovin said:


> Unless you have new evidence then she is guilty.
> 
> Around the time of the outcome of the case, there were more Indonesian law "experts" than there are horse racing "experts" on the first Tuesday in November. Anyone with more than one semester studying law could have seen through all of the criticism leveled at the court. It was pathetic to watch the media become Corby's cheersquad, with views that ranged from xenophobic jingoism to outright arrogance.
> 
> ...




Excellent post McLovin

Off topic - interesting that the mention of drugs was in the paper, and now Schapelles name comes up.
Whatever happened to Nun, he always had a comment in here


----------



## Calliope (5 April 2012)

explod said:


> The last five posts are off topic.
> 
> There is another thread for Corby's guilt or innocence,
> 
> *so go away*




You are obviously infatuated with Corby. Does your infatuation extend to any members of the Bali Nine?


----------



## trainspotter (5 April 2012)

Tink said:


> Excellent post McLovin
> 
> Off topic - interesting that the mention of drugs was in the paper, and now Schapelles name comes up.
> Whatever happened to Nun, he always had a comment in here




Nun got shown the door. Stopped drinking the Kool Aid


----------



## explod (22 May 2012)

Calliope said:


> You are obviously infatuated with Corby. Does your infatuation extend to any members of the Bali Nine?




Infatuated, she is younger than my own Daughter so look at her as that.  She is one of our Australian children, influenced in her upbringing by all of society. 

The case yes, all wrong and no backup from those that could have helped.

Dope was planted and innocent from the start but the Indonesian authorities can only go by what they saw at the time and act within the perimeters of their laws.  So not blaming them.

Tonight's news is welcomed by those who believe in a fair go and there is a good chance now that by the grace of the Indonesian President, Corby will now be paroled in due course.


----------



## explod (22 May 2012)

News just in, could be released as early as August this year.


----------



## MrBurns (22 May 2012)

explod said:


> News just in, could be released as early as August this year.




Good, I hope the blood sucking media leave her alone for a bit.........no hope


----------



## Glen48 (22 May 2012)

Will you be going to see the movie Mr.B


----------



## MrBurns (22 May 2012)

Glen48 said:


> Will you be going to see the movie Mr.B




Think I've seen enough already


----------



## StumpyPhantom (22 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Good, I hope the blood sucking media leave her alone for a bit.........no hope




I'm with Burnsie here!!

I'm afraid though, I'm despairing at the thought of seeing Mercedes Corby (remember her?) and her mother back on our screens.

Maybe we could chip in to send them to Bali to go surfing??:


----------



## MrBurns (22 May 2012)

StumpyPhantom said:


> I'm with Burnsie here!!
> 
> I'm afraid though, I'm despairing at the thought of seeing Mercedes Corby (remember her?) and her mother back on our screens.
> 
> Maybe we could chip in to send them to Bali to go surfing??:




Actually I think she wil stay in Bali on parole, as her family are there.


----------



## BradK (22 May 2012)

StumpyPhantom said:


> I'm with Burnsie here!!
> 
> I'm afraid though, I'm despairing at the thought of seeing Mercedes Corby (remember her?) and her mother back on our screens.
> 
> Maybe we could chip in to send them to Bali to go surfing??:




Or she can take a boogie board? ... oh shoosh... you were all thinking it.


----------



## rumpole (23 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Good, I hope the blood sucking media leave her alone for a bit.........no hope




It will be interesting to see how the media treat her when she gets back. Will she be a. "our girl Schappelle, innocent victim of a biased and racist foreign legal system", or b. "a complicit and knowing link in an international syndicate of drug runners who got what she deserved" ?

Which line would sell more newspapers do you think ?


----------



## Logique (23 May 2012)

A 37 Minutes segment is a dead cert, and a book deal will be on the table. Schappelle was never going to serve out the full term. Now let's see how the Bali 9 go.


----------



## MrBurns (23 May 2012)

rumpole said:


> It will be interesting to see how the media treat her when she gets back. Will she be a. "our girl Schappelle, innocent victim of a biased and racist foreign legal system", or b. "a complicit and knowing link in an international syndicate of drug runners who got what she deserved" ?
> 
> Which line would sell more newspapers do you think ?




Proceeds of crime ? She may not get anything.
Move overseas and do it from there ?


----------



## Calliope (23 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Actually I think she wil stay in Bali on parole, as her family are there.




It was my understanding that she has to admit her guilt before being eligible for parole. To do this, of course, would reduce her story value to the media as the innocent victim.


----------



## McLovin (23 May 2012)

Calliope said:


> It was my understanding that she has to admit her guilt before being eligible for parole. To do this, of course, would reduce her story value to the media as the innocent victim.




Or do the complete opposite. "Forced to confess to a crime she didn't commit in order to win freedom from an evil foreign justice system". ACA will be all over it.


----------



## Glen48 (23 May 2012)

I hour will sign her up before any other TV station gets a chance and Penthouse will show where the staples are, she will never have to work again and her time in the clink has paid well, She committed the crime overseas so profit from crime may not apply here do you think.
The aren't as good looking so they have no hope  9 and with one she was a he.
Money changes every thing.


----------



## rumpole (23 May 2012)

Calliope said:


> It was my understanding that she has to admit her guilt before being eligible for parole. To do this, of course, would reduce her story value to the media as the innocent victim.




Wouldn't you lie to get out of gaol ?


----------



## Julia (23 May 2012)

Logique said:


> A 37 Minutes segment is a dead cert, and a book deal will be on the table. Schappelle was never going to serve out the full term. Now let's see how the Bali 9 go.



None of the Bali Nine are nearly as photogenic.
The Bali Nine featured with the stuff strapped to their bodies.
Not much sympathy potential there.


----------



## MrBurns (23 May 2012)

Glen48 said:


> Money changes every thing.




So does looks, I've lost count of the boring idiots who are successful on their looks alone.


----------



## rumpole (23 May 2012)

MrBurns said:


> So does looks, I've lost count of the boring idiots who are successful on their looks alone.




Karl Stefanovic springs immediately to mind


----------



## MrBurns (23 May 2012)

rumpole said:


> Karl Stefanovic springs immediately to mind




+1

plus his dopey sidekick Ben Fordham

AND Richard Wilkins......

off topic


----------



## Calliope (23 May 2012)

Julia said:


> None of the Bali Nine are nearly as photogenic.




She'd better hurry. This is how she will look in a few years time.


----------



## mcanjoy (23 May 2012)

Ruby said:


> Yes it is my opinion, and as this thread asks the question, I am allowed to express it.
> 
> Let me ask you a question:  Would you like to put your life in the hands of a Bali court?  I certainly wouldn't!!
> 
> ...




she's still a criminal and she's had to paid what she's did now or later..


----------



## joea (23 May 2012)

Headlines in Australian. "Indonesia seeking payoff from Corby cut."
Less not put our heads in the sand.
Technically we may not have asked them, but my belief is we will reciprocate.
So what! A deal is a deal.(even when it is not a deal)
Some young Indonesian people smugglers may get an early trip home.

Well we have that resolved!!
joea


----------



## Glen48 (23 May 2012)

Good business sense a boat captain will create a cash flow around getting a lot together to ship over to OZ, Miss Corby will go on the dole plus other tax payer funded benefits.


----------



## joea (23 May 2012)

Glen48 said:


> Good business sense a boat captain will create a cash flow around getting a lot together to ship over to OZ, Miss Corby will go on the dole plus other tax payer funded benefits.




I would be expecting a book to be published. Do not worry about if she will be allowed to sell it.
There are now no rules in Australia, that changed after she was locked up. The PM will allow her to sell the story to get some taxes for Wayne!! Just good business. (it would be the best thing for Australia).
She will not be out of the news for years.

joea


----------



## Calliope (25 May 2012)

joea said:


> I would be expecting a book to be published. Do not worry about if she will be allowed to sell it.
> There are now no rules in Australia, that changed after she was locked up. The PM will allow her to sell the story to get some taxes for Wayne!! Just good business. (it would be the best thing for Australia).
> She will not be out of the news for years.
> 
> joea




Her book will probably be a romance, although she may drop Ben when she gets out.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...pelle-corby-sane/story-e6frewmr-1226366162105


----------



## Glen48 (4 June 2012)

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/expendable-the-political-sacrifice-of-schapelle-corby/
Have a watch and decide who is right and was she a pawn.


----------



## Glen48 (4 June 2012)

Looks to me like Brisbane Baggage handlers were using passengers baggage's to ship dope around the country  airport to airport and some how over  looked the bag either got the wrong bag or could not find the bag in time to stop it going over seas.
And you can imaging the uproar if this was found to be true and the cost involved in fixing the scam. 
The worrying thing is if true it could happen to any one going over seas or even flying interstate


----------



## Logique (20 December 2012)

Spare a thought for Schapelle Corby , who has to read this month that the Australian Customs service contains many rotten eggs, seemingly a hot bed of drug facilitators and associates, the mules escorted through by crooked officers. 

Dear Indonesia, sorry about that live cattle thing. We'll be voting that lot out next year.  Honour is satisfied. Send her home.


----------



## MrBurns (20 December 2012)

Logique said:


> Spare a thought for Schapelle Corby , who has to read this month that the Australian Customs service contains many rotten eggs, seemingly a hot bed of drug facilitators and associates, the mules escorted through by crooked officers.
> 
> Dear Indonesia, sorry about that live cattle thing. We'll be voting that lot out next year.  Honour is satisfied. Send her home.




+1,000


----------



## explod (20 December 2012)

Logique said:


> Spare a thought for Schapelle Corby , who has to read this month that the Australian Customs service contains many rotten eggs, seemingly a hot bed of drug facilitators and associates, the mules escorted through by crooked officers.
> 
> Dear Indonesia, sorry about that live cattle thing. We'll be voting that lot out next year.  Honour is satisfied. Send her home.




Good point, and it is funny that the handlers tapes at Sydney were missing when called for by Corby's defence counsel


----------



## pixel (20 December 2012)

Logique said:


> Spare a thought for Schapelle Corby , who has to read this month that the Australian Customs service contains many rotten eggs, seemingly a hot bed of drug facilitators and associates, the mules escorted through by crooked officers.
> 
> Dear Indonesia, sorry about that live cattle thing. We'll be voting that lot out next year.  Honour is satisfied. Send her home.




Funny you should mention her, Logique;
The thought had crossed my mind as well: She did fly out of Sydney, didn't she?


----------



## DocK (20 December 2012)

pixel said:


> Funny you should mention her, Logique;
> The thought had crossed my mind as well: She did fly out of Sydney, didn't she?




Same here.  At the time I thought "the baggage handler did it" was a bit of a wild stab at establishing reasonable doubt - now I'm wondering if she may have actually be innocent all along.  Certainly the "reasonable doubt" factor has been well and truly amplified by these findings.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 December 2012)

DocK said:


> Same here.  At the time I thought "the baggage handler did it" was a bit of a wild stab at establishing reasonable doubt - now I'm wondering if she may have actually be innocent all along.  Certainly the "reasonable doubt" factor has been well and truly amplified by these findings.




I must admit, she would a good case now if she were in Australia.

She is not however.

The Indons are pretty much black on white on importation of drugs.

gg


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2012)

DocK said:


> Same here.  At the time I thought "the baggage handler did it" was a bit of a wild stab at establishing reasonable doubt - now I'm wondering if she may have actually be innocent all along.  Certainly the "reasonable doubt" factor has been well and truly amplified by these findings.



It's an interesting development. However, all the other family stuff being dragged up over the past few years adds weight to the prosecution too.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 December 2012)

kennas said:


> It's an interesting development. However, all the other family stuff being dragged up over the past few years adds weight to the prosecution too.




It's not admissible evidence though. Your family can be rats. But in an Australian court of law, you are judged on your merits.

gg


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It's not admissible evidence though. Your family can be rats. But in an Australian court of law, you are judged on your merits.
> 
> gg



Yeh, correcto, of course.  I was just thinking about it more holistically and whether the customs guys could have played any part at all. Just the fundamentals of it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 December 2012)

kennas said:


> Yeh, correcto, of course.  I was just thinking about it more holistically and whether the customs guys could have played any part at all. Just the fundamentals of it.





Although she just needs to put one toe on Australian soil and the court cases will be never ending.

Holistically agree.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (21 December 2012)

Corby's mother now says there is doubt as to her guilt.
Be interesting to see if there's any reaction in Indonesia


----------



## Tink (21 December 2012)

I think the Australian Media played a big part in this from the start, professing her innocence.
Then all of a sudden they turned on her and found every detail that showed how involved in drugs she was.

We dont know all the evidence so........


----------



## MrBurns (21 December 2012)

Tink said:


> I think the Australian Media played a big part in this from the start, professing her innocence.
> Then all of a sudden they turned on her and found every detail that showed how involved in drugs she was.
> 
> We dont know all the evidence so........




Guilty or not she's paid the price and they should send her home.


----------



## Tink (21 December 2012)

Should, could, would, we have been through all this from the start.
This has been the problem.

Our laws are pathetic to do with drugs, sorry to bring that up, but thats my opinion.
Her family will have plans once she is back on Australian soil, dont you worry.


----------



## MrBurns (21 December 2012)

Tink said:


> Should, could, would, we have been through all this from the start.
> This has been the problem.
> 
> Our laws are pathetic to do with drugs, sorry to bring that up, but thats my opinion.
> Her family will have plans once she is back on Australian soil, dont you worry.




Our laws and justice system are pathetic I agree, but Corby seems to have done her time but they could keep her there untill she goes completely mad, seems like overkill but in other matters we could do with a dose of Malaysian justice here


----------



## Tink (21 December 2012)

Yes, I can understand what you are saying, Mr Burns.

Was talking to a Mental Health worker yesterday, didnt know him from a bar of soap and somehow just got on to this conversation, and he was telling me the tragedies he faces daily. A young boy in his 20's had everything going for him, and after marijuana and ice, 6 mths later, he has fried his brain and will be lucky to ever work again.

Do these people understand the effects these things have? 
Just sad.


----------



## chiff (21 December 2012)

In Thailand about five years ago they shot at least two thousand drug addicts.Had to stop when some innocents got the treatment as well.
In countries like that they see drug addicts as liars,thieves and those that drag down their families and others.
They are seen as a burden.
Our society has the luxury of having sympathy for those that continue to make the wrong life decisions.I speak as one with close family links  to a drug addict...a worthless sack of excrement.In fact we name him as Sos.


----------



## trainspotter (28 October 2013)

Schapelle about to be paroled - let the games begin ! Maybe she might end up bashed like her sister Mercedes a few weeks ago.

Schapelle Corby has taken another step closer to release from prison after her parole bid was signed off by the Justice Ministry office in Bali and forwarded to Jakarta.
Bali's head of division for correctional facilities, Sunar Agus has confirmed that he and his committee of seven had signed the parole application on Thursday, nine years and two days after Corby's arrest in 2004.


Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/national/scha...-to-freedom-20131010-2vb4r.html#ixzz2iyhNjTCd

My friends in the Pemerintah indonesia Jakarta advise me this will be signed off this week.


----------



## Calliope (28 October 2013)

trainspotter said:


> Schapelle about to be paroled - let the games begin ! Maybe she might end up bashed like her sister Mercedes a few weeks ago.




Meanwhile the other female mule is in deep trouble, but nobody gives a ****:dunno:



> BALI Nine drug courier Renae Lawrence is accused of ordering a hit on two female prison guards.
> 
> The alleged plot came to light when mobile phones belonging to Lawrence and another female prisoner were found during an unrelated raid of the women's block in Bali's Kerobokan Jail on Thursday.
> 
> The jail's governor Gusti Ngurah Wiratna told AAP that evidence was found on the phones of Lawrence and alleged accomplice Joaninha Maria Sonia Gonzalex, known as "Black Sonia".




- See more at: http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...6frg6nf-1226747713055#sthash.lRFaroOe.dpufile


----------



## McLovin (28 October 2013)

Calliope said:


> Meanwhile the other female mule is in deep trouble, but nobody gives a ****:dunno:




She's too ugly for people to care.


----------



## MrBurns (28 October 2013)

McLovin said:


> She's too ugly for people to care.




She looks like a crim AND was caught in the act, Corby looks innocent and there's still some doubt over her guilt.


----------



## McLovin (28 October 2013)

MrBurns said:


> She looks like a crim AND was caught in the act, Corby looks innocent and there's still some doubt over her guilt.




Well, you can't argue with that sort of reasoning. She committed a crime she was found guilty. I don't even know why she's still in the news.


----------



## MrBurns (28 October 2013)

McLovin said:


> Well, you can't argue with that sort of reasoning. She committed a crime she was found guilty. I don't even know why she's still in the news.




The first one to get her exclusive when she gets out will get $millions$

If Lawrence looks like getting out she will be pin up girl of every news person in the country.


----------



## trainspotter (5 February 2014)

Schapelle to be free to go to Waterbom Park on the weekend and get a massage on the beach and have her hair braided and drink Bintang in the street and and and lotsa things that dumb Aussies do in Bali.

http://www.news.com.au/breaking-new...-be-free-in-days/story-e6frfku0-1226818583139


----------



## burglar (5 February 2014)

trainspotter said:


> Schapelle to be free to go to Waterbom Park on the weekend and get a massage on the beach and have her hair braided and drink Bintang in the street and and and lotsa things that dumb Aussies do in Bali.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/breaking-new...-be-free-in-days/story-e6frfku0-1226818583139




If it were me, I would head out  ...   without luggage!! :


----------



## Knobby22 (5 February 2014)

Abbott and Newscorp will be thankful. A distraction at last.


----------



## noco (5 February 2014)

burglar said:


> If it were me, I would head out  ...   without luggage!! :




I don't think she will be going anywhere soon....She will be on parole and will have to live in Bali for some time....The media interviews will keep her in luxary for many moons to come.


----------



## noco (5 February 2014)

Knobby22 said:


> Abbott and Newscorp will be thankful. A distraction at last.




A distraction from what?

Why do they need a distraction?

Mate, you are still remembering the Labor tactics...GET REAL.


----------



## db94 (5 February 2014)

I think this is all talk. Remember channel nine do have a TV show about her coming out next week...

Apparently the parole officer/whoever says people get parole is away till mid next week. Not to mention theres hundreds of applications in front of hers! no doubt a 'fee' could fix this up for her though.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 February 2014)

This young woman, should be allowed, to return to Australia to continue life in the chaste anonymity to which she was accustomed before she unwisely decided on a holiday in Bali, with her boogie board.

gg


----------



## chiff (6 February 2014)

Maybe she could roam Legian with Madi and Ketut and sell time share to gullible Australians.She must be fluent in Bahasa by now.


----------



## trainspotter (6 February 2014)

chiff said:


> Maybe she could roam Legian with Madi and Ketut and sell time share to gullible Australians.She must be fluent in Bahasa by now.




I can see her driving a green beamo in Sanur or maybe a SOP cart *ting ting ting* in Seminyak or maybe even working here !

http://www.balibugarmassage.baliklik.com/

Happy ending every time !


----------



## drsmith (6 February 2014)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This young woman, should be allowed, to return to Australia to continue life in the chaste anonymity to which she was accustomed before she unwisely decided on a holiday in Bali, with her boogie board.
> 
> gg



What about the book and the potential miniseries, Underbali - The Schapelle Corby Story ?


----------



## Ijustnewit (6 February 2014)

drsmith said:


> What about the book and the potential miniseries, Underbali - The Schapelle Corby Story ?




Oh Doctor , That is "comedy gold " . Underbali :thankyou:


----------



## burglar (6 February 2014)

trainspotter said:


> I can see her driving a green beamo in Sanur or maybe a SOP cart *ting ting ting* in Seminyak or maybe even working here !
> 
> http://www.balibugarmassage.baliklik.com/
> 
> Happy ending every time !




I look you link. 
I see "Our Servies" 
I think, what that?

Oh that right mate, ... :


----------



## trainspotter (6 February 2014)

It would appear that there is growing opposition to her parole among the political echelons as it could affect the voting proletariat. Would not be surprised if she gets knocked back as the fiddys have not been greasing the correct judgmental palms to warrant a signing .... YET.


----------



## Baldric (7 February 2014)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This young woman, should be allowed, to return to Australia to continue life in the chaste anonymity to which she was accustomed before she unwisely decided on a holiday in Bali, with her boogie board.
> 
> gg




I thought she had a doobie board.


----------



## pilots (7 February 2014)

trainspotter said:


> It would appear that there is growing opposition to her parole among the political echelons as it could affect the voting proletariat. Would not be surprised if she gets knocked back as the fiddys have not been greasing the correct judgmental palms to warrant a signing .... YET.




I can't see then letting her go yet, had she of greased the right palms she would have been home years ago.


----------



## trainspotter (7 February 2014)

"Saya akan membayar hakim satu ratus juta rupiah untuk melepaskan saya" said Schapelle .... update soon to come as Justice Minister Amir Syamsuddin will be announcing her application process for parole. 
(I am sure the 10k he was slipped helped his reasoning as well)


----------



## drsmith (7 February 2014)

ABC24 is broadcasting today's Schapelle Corby announcement.

The broadcast time slot is of 2-hours duration.


----------



## trainspotter (10 February 2014)

And the games have begun .... she is OUT !


----------



## Chris45 (10 February 2014)

Are people still traveling to Bali with unsecured luggage?

There was the case reported on one of the channels a few years ago of the middle aged couple who opened their luggage when they got to their Bali hotel and found a bag of drugs inside. I think they were advised by one of our officials to discretely empty the bag onto the ground somewhere and mix it into the sand.

At one stage there were wrapping services on offer at the airports where your bags could be wrapped in several layers of industrial clingwrap. Are they still going?

If I ever went to Bali again (can't think of a reason I would) I would certainly want my luggage to be taped, padlocked and thoroughly clingwrapped against interference, after seeing what a farce the Indonesian "justice" system is and how they mistreat their evidence. Possession is 10/10ths of the law and no finger printing, DNA testing, etc. is allowed, and all evidence is burned immediately after the court hands down its sentence. What a farce of a "justice" system!

Anyone who visits Indonesia, after this travesty of justice, should be required to sign a waiver that they accept full responsibility for whatever happens to them and will not expect our people to "bring them home" if their holiday goes pear-shaped.


----------



## pavilion103 (10 February 2014)

This corruption must have a significant impact on tourism. I know many people travel there but I would never feel safe. I'd be paranoid. I have no desire to ever go there. Some might think that this is way over the top. 

I couldn't imagine how Corby would be feeling today.


----------



## trainspotter (10 February 2014)

Was in Bali from mid Sept til 8th Oct. No trouble at all. Was in Bali from the 5th Jan til the 15th Jan. No trouble at all. Have traveled extensively through Indo ... Batam, Surabaya, Yogyakarta, Semarang blah blah blah ... no trouble at all.

If you want a real Indo experience go to Waimana Beach, Flores Island. Totally unspoiled. 

The new Ngurah Rai airport has certainly improved expediency and did not see one machine gun in sight ! They have even taken down all the signs that "DRUGS ARE ILLEGAL" and "DEATH PENALTIES APPLY"  Although the departure lounge food stalls are somewhat to be desired as there is about 3000 people wanting to leave Bali and with only 600 seats available in the restaurants, so you end up walking around dropping food stuff everywhere.

Yes you can still get your bags wrapped in plastic at the airports. Not going to stop anything. A simple coloured zip lock is the easiest way of securing your bag. Also probably a better idea is not to take a boogie board full of dope through customs without paying the right people first. Went through with 6 litres of booze between 2 people and you are only allowed 1 litre each. 20 greenbacks later you are on your way. Not hard to understand really.

As for Bali ?? "Bali indah dan saya mau tinggal di sana" ... you just got to know where to go.


----------



## trainspotter (10 February 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> This corruption must have a significant impact on tourism. I know many people travel there but I would never feel safe. I'd be paranoid. I have no desire to ever go there. Some might think that this is way over the top.
> 
> I couldn't imagine how Corby would be feeling today.




It has had ZERO impact on tourism. I feel safer in Bali than I do in ANY big city in Australia. There is nothing to be paranoid about except maybe a bit of Bali belly from drinking too much Arak.


----------



## McLovin (10 February 2014)

trainspotter said:
			
		

> Also probably a better idea is not to take a boogie board full of dope through customs without paying the right people first.




Bingo. The baggage handlers had a custom moulded plastic bag made to fit inside that boogie board bag on the off chance that one passed through on its way to Bali. 

Still all the armchair lawyers will be out in force explaining how she was denied the presumption of innocence. Newsflash: Reverse onus exists in Australia too when you're in possession of drugs, ie it's not up to the prosecution to prove the drugs are yours, you need to prove they are not.


----------



## Calliope (10 February 2014)

She's never shied away from publicity before. I suppose it's part of the deal with Channel Seven that they will be the first to show the "free face" of Corby.


----------



## banco (10 February 2014)

Chris45 said:


> Anyone who visits Indonesia, after this travesty of justice, should be required to sign a waiver that they accept full responsibility for whatever happens to them and will not expect our people to "bring them home" if their holiday goes pear-shaped.




Not surprised you are from the gold coast.  A disproportionate number of the bogans who believe their bogan princess is innocent seem to come from Queensland. In all likelihood if the same fact situation applied in Australia she would have been convicted (as McLovin mentioned the importation of drugs into Australia is a strict liability offence).


----------



## Tink (11 February 2014)

I am glad to see that a majority of Australians are angry at this pathetic family trying to benefit from criminal activity. We are over it and the whole Schapelle saga.

We all have choices and they made their own.

Australia needs to get tougher on drugs.


----------



## McLovin (11 February 2014)

banco said:
			
		

> Not surprised you are from the gold coast. A disproportionate number of the bogans who believe their bogan princess is innocent seem to come from Queensland. In all likelihood if the same fact situation applied in Australia she would have been convicted (as McLovin mentioned the importation of drugs into Australia is a strict liability offence).






The trial wasn't some half-arsed kangaroo court. The procedures were different as you'd expect in a different country that also doesn't use common law, but there was never anything that appeared to disprove her guilt. And really, go and sit in drug court for a day and watch how many punters walk in with the "I didn't know it was in my bag" defence.

Pathetic effort from Seven paying this criminal $3m for her story.


----------



## Pager (11 February 2014)

Not just Corby but CONVICTED criminals seem to be all the rage with the tabloid media who have no morals about throwing money at them or there family’s to get there story ahead of there rivals, the likes of channel 7 and 9 and the varies woman’s magazines should be ashamed of themselves as the message it sends out is do the crime, do some time and then comfortably retire.

I won’t be watching and I hope ratings plummet and advertisers distance themselves from this sort of thing.


----------



## sptrawler (11 February 2014)

Agree completely. What a joke, get busted for drugs go to jail, then have someone give you $3million, bloody disgracefull.
Talk about taking the pizz out of honest people.:1zhelp:


----------



## basilio (11 February 2014)

...in a box ??? 



oops.


----------



## Chris45 (11 February 2014)

McLovin said:


> Bingo. The baggage handlers had a custom moulded plastic bag made to fit inside that boogie board bag on the off chance that one passed through on its way to Bali.



The plastic bag I saw on the news last night was not "custom moulded". It appeared to be a standard rectangular vacuum storage bag.
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/203117737/Clothes_Vacuum_bag_also_used_for.html



banco said:


> Not surprised you are from the gold coast.  A disproportionate number of the bogans who believe their bogan princess is innocent seem to come from Queensland.



What an unbelievably ignorant comment!


----------



## McLovin (11 February 2014)

Chris45 said:


> The plastic bag I saw on the news last night was not "custom moulded". It appeared to be a standard rectangular vacuum storage bag.
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/203117737/Clothes_Vacuum_bag_also_used_for.html




Sorry, I didn't mean custom, I meant it, and its contents, were moulded to fit into the bag, which would have taken some time, and planning.

In any event, it's virtually assured she would have been convicted in Australia. All the xenophobia and wailing about the Indonesian justice system, cheerfully egged on by a the dullards in the media, was so cringeworthy.


----------



## Logique (11 February 2014)

Tink said:


> I am glad to see that a majority of Australians are angry at this pathetic family trying to benefit from criminal activity. We are over it and the whole Schapelle saga.
> We all have choices and they made their own.
> Australia needs to get tougher on drugs.



Upon release, straight to a 5-star resort. Doesn't send a good message.  

The parolee has to live for 3 years with her sister, so the punishment hasn't ended.


----------



## Chris45 (11 February 2014)

Tink said:


> Australia needs to get tougher on drugs.



I definitely agree, providing the accused has received a fair trial and has been judged guilty "beyond reasonable doubt".
That standard doesn't apply in Indonesia. Anyway, time to move on.


----------



## McLovin (11 February 2014)

Chris45 said:


> I definitely agree, providing the accused has received a fair trial and has been judged guilty "beyond reasonable doubt".
> That standard doesn't apply in Indonesia. Anyway, time to move on.






She was found in possession of drugs. She couldn't prove that she didn't have knowledge that they were in her bag. That's case closed, in Australia or Indonesia. 

Of course we will hear these sort of uninformed opinions wrung out endlessly over the next few weeks.


----------



## McLovin (11 February 2014)

And here's what the Chief Justice of the High Court said, which was the majority view...



> . As Gibbs CJ put it (pp.536-7, the majority adopting his position on this), ’ "If a person enters Australia carrying a suitcase which has narcotics concealed in it, and offers no convincing explanation of the presence of the narcotics, I should be surprised if a jury would draw any inference other than that he knew that the narcotics were in the case".




And from the same case...



> Dawson J. observed (at p.597) that
> "... the fact that an accused has been found bringing narcotic goods into the country may ordinarily found an inference that the goods are being imported intentionally, notwithstanding protestaions by the accused that he was unaware of their presence or of their nature or quality. At the very least, proof that the goods were brought into the country by the accused will ordinarily mean that there is a case to answer".


----------



## DB008 (11 February 2014)

Tink said:


> Australia needs to get tougher on drugs.




Which drugs?
How much tougher?


----------



## sptrawler (11 February 2014)

DB008 said:


> Which drugs?
> How much tougher?




I think you're going to wait 30 years before mull is accepted.lol
We can't even get day light saving in W.A

You will still have to hide behind the dunny.lol


----------



## Tink (12 February 2014)

Pager said:


> Not just Corby but CONVICTED criminals seem to be all the rage with the tabloid media who have no morals about throwing money at them or there family’s to get there story ahead of there rivals, the likes of channel 7 and 9 and the varies woman’s magazines should be ashamed of themselves as the message it sends out is do the crime, do some time and then comfortably retire.
> 
> I won’t be watching and I hope ratings plummet and advertisers distance themselves from this sort of thing.




Excellent post, Pager, agree, disgraceful.
The message sent out to society is WRONG, and we wonder why we have problems.

I wont be watching either, as have said a lot of others.

Australia is too lenient when it comes to drugs and crime, and it shows.


----------



## basilio (12 February 2014)

> . As Gibbs CJ put it (pp.536-7, the majority adopting his position on this), ’ "If a person enters Australia carrying a suitcase which has narcotics concealed in it, and offers no convincing explanation of the presence of the narcotics, I should be surprised if a jury would draw any inference other than that he knew that the narcotics were in the case".
> And from the same case...
> 
> Dawson J. observed (at p.597) that
> "... the fact that an accused has been found bringing narcotic goods into the country may ordinarily found an inference that the goods are being imported intentionally, notwithstanding protestaions by the accused that he was unaware of their presence or of their nature or quality. At the very least, proof that the goods were brought into the country by the accused will ordinarily mean that there is a case to answer".



It seems pretty obvious  doesn't it that if you are found with drugs in your case when you enter a country they were yours ?

Unfortunately there are some very, very clever drug smugglers who have successfully conned people into unwittingly  bringing drugs into the country.  In the cases that have surfaced the "marks" were found  to clearly not at fault in any way.

There is also a case coming up in America where a couple of drug smugglers manged to get copies of car keys from Ford and stashed bags of dope in students cars. It's very clever and far safer for the smugglers.

________________________________________________________________________________________
_
By the way I do not think in a month  of Sundays that Schapelle Corboy was set up.
_
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/26/free-vacation-drug-mule_n_4166263.html
http://www.vancouverdesi.com/news/n...-s-border-may-be-unwitting-drug-mules/397289/
http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/news/ci_23751049/college-student-who-was-unwitting-drug-mule-sues


----------



## basilio (12 February 2014)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 February 2014)

drsmith said:


> What about the book and the potential miniseries, Underbali - The Schapelle Corby Story ?




Schapelle's is young and has much to contribute to Australia.

I see no reason why she should not one day take her place in the Senate, for the Greens. 

A mini-series could be her stepping stone to respectability with our Green Senators.

Stranger has occurred. 

gg


----------



## McLovin (12 February 2014)

basilio said:


> It seems pretty obvious  doesn't it that if you are found with drugs in your case when you enter a country they were yours ?
> 
> Unfortunately there are some very, very clever drug smugglers who have successfully conned people into unwittingly  bringing drugs into the country.  In the cases that have surfaced the "marks" were found  to clearly not at fault in any way.
> 
> ...




I never knew this (from 2008)...





> The defence was a costly sham for Australia
> 
> THE real tragedy of the Schapelle Corby saga is that misguided people have risked Australia's good relations with Indonesia by pushing claims about a conspiracy involving baggage handlers - claims they knew were false. *We now know there was never any substance to stories of an inside job involving baggage handlers, because Corby's dumped Australian lawyer, Robin Tampoe, has admitted he made it up. *Australian authorities wasted a lot of time co-operating with this charade, including sending a convicted criminal from prison in Australia to Bali to give evidence.
> 
> ...




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/archive/news/corby-truth-is-out/story-e6frg72o-1111116714603


----------



## bellenuit (12 February 2014)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Schapelle's is young and has much to contribute to Australia.
> 
> I see no reason why she should not one day take her place in the Senate, for the Greens.
> 
> ...




I think you are on to something there GG. Instead of SHY having to rely on Sea Patrol to understand smuggling between Australia and Indonesia, she would have her very own advisor direct from the front line.


----------



## McLovin (12 February 2014)

Some good news...



> ATTORNEY-GENERAL Jarrod Bleijie will take steps to block convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby from profiting through a $2 million deal with Channel Seven to tell her story.
> 
> Queensland Premier Campbell Newman today said he had asked Mr Bleijie to investigate whether state laws to block criminals profiting from their crimes could be applied to the Corby interview deal.
> 
> ...




http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...om-2m-media-deal/story-fnihsrf2-1226824579744


----------



## cynic (12 February 2014)

McLovin said:


> I never knew this (from 2008)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The content of those articles is unsurprising. The only thing that amazes me is that more people didn't wake up to the deception earlier. That tall tale about the missing video footage was hysterical! (Did everyone truly forget about the elevated vigilance post 9/11?)  

However, I do believe that basilio was raising a valid concern regarding the potential for innocent people to be wrongfully convicted of serious crimes. 
The presumption of innocence may result in such criminals "getting away with it" for a time, thereby contributing to the demise of those partaking of illicit substances, but I can imagine nothing worse than the destruction visited upon inncocent people by wrongful convictions.

Which is preferable?

Allowing a criminal to continue to profit from the exploitation of other criminals' weaknesses 

or 

risk incarcerating some innocent people in efforts towards prevention of aforementioned criminal activities?


----------



## Chris45 (12 February 2014)

McLovin said:


> I never knew this (from 2008)...
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/archive/news/corby-truth-is-out/story-e6frg72o-1111116714603



It sounds like that article was written by a devoted Indonesia-phile!



> Indonesian judges were obviously correct to reject the baggage handler fantasy, unlike the many Australian tourists who, for a period, refused to travel without encasing their luggage in plastic film. Indonesian authorities have every reason to be displeased at the way their judiciary was portrayed as incapable of doing its job.




So we can have absolute confidence that Indonesian authorities will administer justice competently, honestly and fairly, can we? 

Robin Tampoe may have made up that particular story, but is the general idea of baggage handlers smuggling drugs in people's luggage such a fantasy?

*QANTAS Baggage handlers Plant cocaine in unwitting passengers luggage*
http://qantasbaggagewarning.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/qantas-baggage-handlers-plant-cocaine.html

*Five arrested in customs drug sting*
http://www.smh.com.au/national/five-arrested-in-customs-drug-sting-20130212-2eb6q.html


----------



## McLovin (12 February 2014)

cynic said:


> The content of those articles is unsurprising. The only thing that amazes me is that more people didn't wake up to the deception earlier. That tall tale about the missing video footage was hysterical! (Did everyone truly forget about the elevated vigilance post 9/11?)
> 
> However, I do believe that basilio was raising a valid concern regarding the potential for innocent people to be wrongfully convicted of serious crimes.
> The presumption of innocence may result in such criminals "getting away with it" for a time, thereby contributing to the demise of those partaking of illicit substances, but I can imagine nothing worse than the destruction visited upon inncocent people by wrongful convictions.
> ...




A valid point, cynic, and one of the reasons (and I have a few) that I don't believe in the death penalty. I can't imagine a person suffering a worse fate than being executed for something they didn't do. 

The justice system will never be perfect. It is afterall a system that is only human. The whole purpose of "beyond reasonable doubt" as opposed to "on the balance of probabilities" by design means that more guilty people are acquited than innoncent are convicted.

Having said that, in the specific case of Corby, once you cut through all the xenophobia and bush lawyers, there was very little evidence to support any of her claims about the source of the drugs in her bag. The only defence that seems to be offered is that Indonesia is corrupt therefore a not guilty verdict is to be accepted at face value, whereas a guilty verdict only serves to highlight that corruption.


----------



## McLovin (12 February 2014)

Chris45 said:


> So we can have absolute confidence that Indonesian authorities will administer justice competently, honestly and fairly, can we?




You can't have absolute confidence in any justice system. 



			
				Chris45 said:
			
		

> Robin Tampoe may have made up that particular story, but is the general idea of baggage handlers smuggling drugs in people's luggage such a fantasy?




So basically, the Indonesian judges were correct to dismiss this fabricated story. I would have thought that would count as a point for them, but no, they still must be incompetent, dishonest and unfair. We'll just gloss over the fact that Schapelle and her bogan entourage were quite happy to lie.


----------



## Julia (12 February 2014)

McLovin said:


> She was found in possession of drugs. She couldn't prove that she didn't have knowledge that they were in her bag. That's case closed, in Australia or Indonesia.



I don't know whether she's guilty or not.  I didn't take any interest in the event in the first place and only comment now because it's everywhere, unavoidable.
Just a question on the above, McLovin, how would one prove that one did not have knowledge of any item when it was found in one's bag?

Say I checked in my packed bag at a US airport, then picked it up at Sydney.  Customs found some illicit substance in it.  I have no idea how it got there, I just know I didn't put it there.  How could I prove that?

There's a link above to the Canada trip won by a couple.  Personally I wouldn't have believed any such prize would include provision of luggage, but can understand some older naive folk just being thrilled about their good luck.  Their account of what had happened was believed.

To be honest, I really can't believe anyone would be stupid enough to take such a quantity of such a low potency drug concealed with a body board.  I'd have assumed it would be checked before being allowed to pass through just as much as any other piece of luggage.  

I'm also vaguely surprised at the assurance that the Indonesian justice system is deemed entirely OK.
Given the reported bribes paid in so many instances, I wouldn't it find it all that hard to believe it was corruptible.

Again, not suggesting Corby is innocent or guilty.  No idea.  Just a little alarmed at the absolute rigid conviction by so many that she did it, and if she didn't, well then it doesn't much matter anyway.




basilio said:


> It seems pretty obvious  doesn't it that if you are found with drugs in your case when you enter a country they were yours ?
> 
> Unfortunately there are some very, very clever drug smugglers who have successfully conned people into unwittingly  bringing drugs into the country.  In the cases that have surfaced the "marks" were found  to clearly not at fault in any way.
> 
> ...


----------



## nulla nulla (12 February 2014)

Personally I no longer care as to her guilt or otherwise. I find it disgusting the way the media has her location staked out. She isn't a hero. There must be hundreds of Aussies all over the world doing or have done time in some hell hole jail and they don't receive any media attention. 

Because of the media circus and willingness of the media to throw money around for a "story", Corby will come out of this a millionaire. Better than she ever would have, working as a beautician.


----------



## McLovin (12 February 2014)

Julia said:


> I don't know whether she's guilty or not.  I didn't take any interest in the event in the first place and only comment now because it's everywhere, unavoidable.
> Just a question on the above, McLovin, how would one prove that one did not have knowledge of any item when it was found in one's bag?
> 
> Say I checked in my packed bag at a US airport, then picked it up at Sydney.  Customs found some illicit substance in it.  I have no idea how it got there, I just know I didn't put it there.  How could I prove that?




It's impossible for me to answer that, Julia. It's so hypothetical and there could be a myriad of ways to prove it (locks tampered, security camera footage of the bag being opened etc)



Julia said:


> I'm also vaguely surprised at the assurance that the Indonesian justice system is deemed entirely OK.
> Given the reported bribes paid in so many instances, I wouldn't it find it all that hard to believe it was corruptible.




I don't think anyone is saying the Indonesian system is entirely OK, I just don't believe that it is so broken that it cannot deliver a fair verdict.

Tim Lindsey (Prof of Asian law at U Melb) has a pretty balanced view on it...


> Alan Saunders: This was the Australian prisoner who overheard her being discussed in prison?
> 
> Tim Lindsey: Yes. His evidence is in an Australian system, the courts would wait for one of the parties to put him forward as a witness, it would then conduct an inquiry into whether or not the evidence that he was proposing to adduce was acceptable within the framework of the laws of evidence of this country, or make a decision as to whether it would hear him or not, and as that then proceeds, parties can object and narrow down what evidence the court can take into account. And that evidence, once it is in front of the judges, is more or less binding on them.
> 
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/radionational...sian-legal-system-and-schapelle-corby/3448778


----------



## Chris45 (12 February 2014)

Julia said:


> I don't know whether she's guilty or not.  I didn't take any interest in the event in the first place and only comment now because it's everywhere, unavoidable.
> Just a question on the above, McLovin, how would one prove that one did not have knowledge of any item when it was found in one's bag?
> 
> Say I checked in my packed bag at a US airport, then picked it up at Sydney.  Customs found some illicit substance in it.  I have no idea how it got there, I just know I didn't put it there.  How could I prove that?



My thoughts also. Corby was asked to prove that she didn't put the drugs in her bag but the Indonesians didn't allow finger printing of the bag or DNA testing of the marijuana, and they burned all of the evidence immediately after the judgment was handed down. Just exactly how was she supposed to do that under those circumstances?



> There's a link above to the Canada trip won by a couple.  Personally I wouldn't have believed any such prize would include provision of luggage, but can understand some older naive folk just being thrilled about their good luck.  Their account of what had happened was believed.



I wonder where they'd be now if they had passed through an Indonesian airport and had voiced their concerns to an Indonesian customs official? 



> To be honest, I really can't believe anyone would be stupid enough to take such a quantity of such a low potency drug concealed with a body board.



I agree and it just doesn't pass the common sense test. Just as the accusation that Lindy Chamberlain murdered her baby and tried to blame it on a dingo didn't, and it was appalling how people were so quick to believe it and judge her guilty!

I don't know the full details of the Corby case apart from what has been depicted on TV. Her looks and place of abode are irrelevant to me. If she is in fact guilty, then I think she's an incredibly good actor, and she should be studying to be an actress, not a beautician.

I went through the Bali airport terminal myself a few years before Corby. After a long flight I was very keen to get through the customs process and away from the hustle and bustle and smells as soon as possible and get to my hotel. It is entirely conceivable to me that one would not notice a thin plastic vacuum sealed bag or a few extra kilos in a floppy boogie board bag. Third world airport terminals are not places where one wants to linger.

The thought occurred to me that if a person's father is into criminal activities, then is that person automatically a criminal too? Is it not possible for a person to reject the activities of some family members but still love them because they're family?

It is possible she may have smoked marijuana in the past, as have a large section of our society, but does that automatically make her a smuggler?

My gut feeling is that, if not baggage handlers, then the father and half-brother, who were both definitely involved with drugs, were probably responsible for the marijuana in the boogie bag and there is reasonable doubt in my mind that she may have been a victim.



> I'm also vaguely surprised at the assurance that the Indonesian justice system is deemed entirely OK. Given the reported bribes paid in so many instances, I wouldn't it find it all that hard to believe it was corruptible.



Agree.



> Again, not suggesting Corby is innocent or guilty.  No idea.  Just a little alarmed at the absolute rigid conviction by so many that she did it, and if she didn't, well then it doesn't much matter anyway.



My sentiments also.



McLovin said:


> I don't think anyone is saying the Indonesian system is entirely OK, I just don't believe that it is so broken that it cannot deliver a fair verdict.



How can a system that believes that mere possession is proof of guilt without the need for supporting forensic evidence, possibly be relied on to deliver a fair verdict when it expects an accused to prove her innocence but denies her access to basic forensic testing of the evidence being used against her?


----------



## pavilion103 (12 February 2014)

Good post Chris.


----------



## McLovin (12 February 2014)

Chris45 said:


> My thoughts also. Corby was asked to prove that she didn't put the drugs in her bag but the Indonesians didn't allow finger printing of the bag or DNA testing of the marijuana, and they burned all of the evidence immediately after the judgment was handed down. Just exactly how was she supposed to do that under those circumstances?




She was asked nothing of the sort. She was charged with importing marijuana into Indonesia. Her only defence is if she was not aware that she had been carrying it, which she is required to prove. Whether her fingerprints were on the bag or they weren't is neither here nor there, because (a) it doesn't take a criminal mastermind to use a set of gloves (b) she may have not packed the bag. I can imagine a prosecutor in Australia tearing to shreds that defence.

FWIW, her lawyers asked for the marijuana not to be tested to determine its source.



> Mr Rasiah, interviewed on the Seven Network, said Corby's Australian legal team had advised the family to participate. "But it was never done. They would never do it."
> 
> The Australian reported last February how Corby's Bali lawyers had rejected an offer from the Australian Federal Police to DNA test the bag and marijuana after police had told them the result would be reported to the Bali police.
> 
> ...






			
				Chris45 said:
			
		

> How can a system that believes that mere possession is proof of guilt without the need for supporting forensic evidence, possibly be relied on to deliver a fair verdict when it expects an accused to prove her innocence but denies her access to basic forensic testing of the evidence being used against her?




I don't know, but it's the same system, as I've explained countless times in this thread, that is in use in Australia.

Here it is again, from the former CJ of the High Court...



> "If a person enters Australia carrying a suitcase which has narcotics concealed in it, and offers no convincing explanation of the presence of the narcotics, I should be surprised if a jury would draw any inference other than that he knew that the narcotics were in the case".




I imagine it would be quite a gullable jury that would accept as convincing the "my fingerprints aren't on the bag" defence.


----------



## Julia (12 February 2014)

> Just a question on the above, McLovin, how would one prove that one did not have knowledge of any item when it was found in one's bag?   Say I checked in my packed bag at a US airport, then picked it up at Sydney. Customs found some illicit substance in it. I have no idea how it got there, I just know I didn't put it there. How could I prove that?






McLovin said:


> It's impossible for me to answer that, Julia. It's so hypothetical and there could be a myriad of ways to prove it (locks tampered, security camera footage of the bag being opened etc)



I agree it's a very difficult question to answer.  It does, however, roughly mimic Corby's situation if she was telling the truth.
Yet you have absolutely no hesitation in believing she is 100% guilty.

You travel a good deal.  Suppose, just suppose, some clever scammer set you up and planted something in your luggage, out of sight of security cameras (or disabled them) and you only found out about it at your destination.  If it was an item like a board cover, maybe ski covers et al,  which I imagine just zip up and down quickly and easily, how are you going to prove you did not put the stuff there yourself?

On the point about the cameras, I have some vague memory of security cameras being disabled at Sydney airport, or am I thinking of some other case?

If a dopey family member put the stuff in there, the arrangement having been agreed with the sister, is that another possibility?    

I understand the principle of "it's your item and you can't explain how the drugs got there, so obviously we can't let you off".  Just feel some residual concern about possible miscarriage of justice plus the fact that she has been at least in part judged by association with her odious family.
Plenty of decent people are afflicted with family members who do not reflect their own philosophy and morals.

(Again, not saying this is the case with Corby, it's just a generalised concern.)


----------



## banco (12 February 2014)

Julia said:


> I agree it's a very difficult question to answer.  It does, however, roughly mimic Corby's situation if she was telling the truth.
> Yet you have absolutely no hesitation in believing she is 100% guilty.
> 
> You travel a good deal.  Suppose, just suppose, some clever scammer set you up and planted something in your luggage, out of sight of security cameras (or disabled them) and you only found out about it at your destination.  If it was an item like a board cover, maybe ski covers et al,  which I imagine just zip up and down quickly and easily, how are you going to prove you did not put the stuff there yourself?
> ...




You can say that about just about any crime.  Just suppose a clever murderer murdered someone and then buried the murder weapon in your backyard......

If you believe half the stuff in Eamonn Duffy's book Schapelle could not have been unaware that the father was a major marijuana dealer (that was basically his profession).  There's a Qld police intelligence report on the father's smuggling of marijuana to Bali that predates Schapelle's arrest.  Whether she knew specifically that  her party was carrying marijuana that trip is another question (although Duffy's book certainly suggests she knew).


----------



## McLovin (13 February 2014)

Julia said:


> I agree it's a very difficult question to answer.  It does, however, roughly mimic Corby's situation if she was telling the truth.
> Yet you have absolutely no hesitation in believing she is 100% guilty.




If she'd been found guilty in an Australian court we wouldn't be having this debate it would just be accepted that she was guilty. Her innocence, in the minds of many, seems to rest on the fact that she received a trial that was conducted unfairly, incompetently etc. The problem with this thesis is that aside from the tabloid media which portrayed her as some of sort Breaker Morant of the 21st century, no legal experts have said she was treated unfairly. That's my first point. My second one is that since her trial much has come to light about her and her family that makes it exceedingly unlikely that she was really just an innoncent abroad. A couple of examples: 

1) Four weeks _before_ she was arrested a police informant in Queensland told police that Corby's father, Mick, was using commerical aircraft flights to transport large amounts of marijuana to Bali. 

2) In the weeks after her arrest, a known drug dealer, who had spent time in prison for transporting marijuana from South Australia to Queensland, and who claimed to have sold Corby's father the marijuana that would end up in Corby's bag, flew from Adelaide to Bali to visit Schapelle in prison. That visit was only discovered after police raided his home and found photos of him with her.

It's difficult to believe that Corby didn't know her father was a drug dealer, and at the time of her arrest, the most logical defence would have been "my father is a drug dealer and he put it in there without my knowledge". You could also ask why Queensland Police sat on the intelligence about Corby's father that they had. 

And yes, I realise that is all circumstantial evidence, but if you connect the dots...



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> You travel a good deal.  Suppose, just suppose, some clever scammer set you up and planted something in your luggage, out of sight of security cameras (or disabled them) and you only found out about it at your destination.  If it was an item like a board cover, maybe ski covers et al,  which I imagine just zip up and down quickly and easily, how are you going to prove you did not put the stuff there yourself?




Well you can't, it's for the police to investigate. But let's not forget that the AFP said, before her conviction, that the baggage handler tale didn't match up with their own intelligence at the time, even though they were aware of drug rings working inside the airport. I just don't think it's a realistic scenario that a drug ring can operate in an airport in a western country like Australia and even after an extensive police investigation find no evidence of it.  FWIW, I always have my bags locked, mainly because I'm worried about people taking things out rather than putting them in.



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> On the point about the cameras, I have some vague memory of security cameras being disabled at Sydney airport, or am I thinking of some other case?




I thought it was to do with how long the tapes were kept, iirc, it was only a few days and then they were wiped.



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> I understand the principle of "it's your item and you can't explain how the drugs got there, so obviously we can't let you off".  Just feel some residual concern about possible miscarriage of justice plus the fact that she has been at least in part judged by association with her odious family.
> Plenty of decent people are afflicted with family members who do not reflect their own philosophy and morals.




Absolutely, but the AFP (and given the public and political pressure around the case I doubt they sent a couple of gumshoes out to investigate) said there was no evidence to corroborate the baggage handler story. She refused to allow the marijuana to be tested, which had it been shown to have been Balinese would have gone a long way to exonerating her. She said she packed her own bag. So where along the food chain was her bag tampered with? Her only defence was provided by a prisoner who claimed to have overheard a couple of other prisoners talking, but refused to say who. Now, if you were a juror, would you believe that? The judges can only reach a verdict based on the evidence presented to them. And the prima facie case is that she was importing an illegal substance and couldn't explain how she came to be in possession of it.


----------



## Julia (13 February 2014)

Thanks for detailed response, McLovin.  Having not followed the original case, I was unaware of some of the points you describe.

I shall withdraw my concern.


----------



## Chris45 (13 February 2014)

McLovin said:


> She was found in possession of drugs. *She couldn't prove that she didn't have knowledge that they were in her bag. That's case closed, in Australia or Indonesia.*



My understanding of Australian law is that an accused is deemed innocent until *proven guilty by the prosecution beyond reasonable doubt.*  The accused doesn't have to prove their innocence. Is that not correct?



McLovin said:


> And here's what the Chief Justice of the High Court said, which was the majority view...
> "As Gibbs CJ put it (pp.536-7, the majority adopting his position on this), ’ "If a person enters Australia carrying a suitcase which has narcotics concealed in it, and offers no convincing explanation of the presence of the narcotics, I should be surprised if a jury would draw any inference other than that he knew that the narcotics were in the case"."
> And from the same case...
> Dawson J. observed (at p.597) that
> "... the fact that an accused has been found bringing narcotic goods into the country may ordinarily found an inference that the goods are being imported intentionally, notwithstanding protestaions by the accused that he was unaware of their presence or of their nature or quality. *At the very least, proof that the goods were brought into the country by the accused will ordinarily mean that there is a case to answer"*.



Note: *"there is a case to answer".*  Do you understand the significance of those words?



McLovin said:


> She was asked nothing of the sort.



Was that recent Ch9 movie incorrect? I remember a scene where the judge asked Corby to prove that she didn't put the drugs in her bag, or didn't know they were there, or similar.



> She was charged with importing marijuana into Indonesia. Her only defence is if she was not aware that she had been carrying it, *which she is required to prove.*



Isn't that the major difference between their system and ours?

From *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schapelle_Corby*

_"The four bags belonging to Corby and her companions were not weighed individually at Brisbane Airport, with a total weight of 65 kg being taken instead. The Bali police and customs did not record the weight of the bags, despite requests from Corby for them to do so."

"Despite repeated requests from Corby's companions and lawyers, the bag was not tested for fingerprints."_

She was clearly denied vital information that could have supported her defence.



> FWIW, her lawyers asked for the marijuana not to be tested to determine its source.



_"In 2004, Alexander Downer, the Australian Minister for Foreign Affairs, announced that the Australian Government would be requesting permission from Indonesia to test the cannabis and help determine its point of origin. It was argued that testing of the cannabis would have strengthened Corby's defence if it could have been shown that the drugs were grown in Indonesia, or potentially weakened it if they were grown in southern Queensland. However, shortly thereafter the Australian Consul General in Indonesia informed Corby that the AFP had no jurisdiction in the case, and in early 2005 the AFP was advised that the Bali police would not be providing a sample. *Downer acknowledged that Indonesia had denied the request*, but clarified that as the case was in Indonesia, it was their sovereign right to do so.

Three years later, in 2007, Vasu Rasiah, the "case co-ordinator" for Corby's defence team, appeared on Today Tonight to say that he managed to obtain a sample of the cannabis for testing prior to Corby's conviction, but that Corby did not allow the sample to be tested. This was similar to earlier claims by Mike Keelty, who in 2005 stated that *Corby's legal team had advised the AFP that they did not wish to have the drugs tested when it became apparent that the results of the tests would be shared with Indonesia. In both cases these versions of events were disputed by Corby's family, who insisted that it was the Indonesian police who turned down the request, and that they wished to have the drugs examined by Australian authorities.*"_

*Weighing the evidence: http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2005/03/04/1109700677359.html*  has a good summary of the Corby case.

As I've said previously I'm not convinced one way or the other, but I think the trial was a complete farce.

What's done is done but the important thing is that Australian Bali-philes be aware of the Indonesian legal system and the risks they face before planning to travel there.

If you discover upon your arrival that you've become an unwitting drug mule, don't expect any justice from the Indonesian legal system, and certainly don't expect a lot of sympathy from your fellow countrymen.

Those are good enough reasons for me to stay well away from the place, ... but each to his own. 

PS. If you want a good example of the lengths our prosecutors go to to establish their case against an accused, have a look at the Daniel Morcombe trial. Their efforts are impressive!

http://www.news.com.au/national/que...-daniel-morcombe/story-fnii5v6w-1226825957059


----------



## Baldric (13 February 2014)

If I wanted to get a pack of dope from Qld down to Sydney I would just put it in my car and drive it down. Make a weekend of it and be done. In fact fill the whole boot of the car up and drive.
It seems a very convoluted and high risk method of transport to use baggage handlers to transport a bag of dope.


----------



## McLovin (13 February 2014)

Chris45 said:


> My understanding of Australian law is that an accused is deemed innocent until *proven guilty by the prosecution beyond reasonable doubt.*  The accused doesn't have to prove their innocence. Is that not correct?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Chris, I'm not going to keep repeating myself, so I'll just point out that, as banco did a few posts back, that drug importation and possession is a strict liability offence, murder is not. Drink driving is probably the most common strict liability offence. You can't just roll up to court and say someone spiked your drink and ask the prosecutor to prove that they didn't.


----------



## pavilion103 (13 February 2014)

You'd know if you're drunk before you drive though.


----------



## McLovin (13 February 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> You'd know if you're drunk before you drive though.




Sigh.

Fine, you're on your "P" plates, you blow 0.01. You're over the limit, you might have no idea. The point was illustrative. 

Someone slips a pill in your Diet Coke

Someone gives you space cake.


----------



## pavilion103 (13 February 2014)

I don't have much of an opinion either way. 

I just couldn't imagine myself in the rare position where that happened to me, I've got no idea how it happened, I'm flipping out. Then I'm told I'm guilty until proven innocent. 
I know it may be the law and I'm not disputing that it IS the law. But it just isn't right. 

I know you use the drink driving example and it's a similar principle. 
But it's worlds apart in terms of what is at stake for the innocent victim. 
20 years in jail (possibly death!!) or demerit points/losing licence for a period. 

No one should be in a position facing 20 years jail or death where they are presumed to be guilty. It's absolute BS.


----------



## Chris45 (13 February 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> No one should be in a position facing 20 years jail or death where they are presumed to be guilty. It's absolute BS.



Exactly!!!


----------



## McLovin (13 February 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> No one should be in a position facing 20 years jail or death where they are presumed to be guilty. It's absolute BS.




You're entitled to your opinion, I'm just explaining how things work...

And from Victoria...



> In Australia, Victorian woman Vera Momcilovic was arrested when police found at various locations in her apartment (including the refrigerator and the kitchen cupboard) quantities of methylamphetamine. Momcilovic was adamant that the drugs were her boyfriend's (a convicted drug trafficker) and that she had no knowledge of their existence.
> 
> Momcilovic was found guilty in 2008 under the Victorian Drugs, Poisons and Controlled Substances Act 1981, which states that if a drug is found on the premises that you occupy, *you are effectively in "possession" of them,* *unless you can satisfy a court otherwise.*
> 
> Further, under the deemed supply provisions, Momcilovic was presumed to be a drug dealer. She was unable to disprove both of these legal fictions and was convicted of trafficking in a drug of dependence.




https://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/law/drug-prohibition-makes-mockery-criminal-law


----------



## Chris45 (13 February 2014)

McLovin said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, I'm just explaining how things work...
> And from Victoria...
> https://newsroom.unsw.edu.au/news/law/drug-prohibition-makes-mockery-criminal-law



A bit of selective quoting there McLovin. A reading of the whole article is more informative.



> Drug prohibition makes a mockery of criminal law
> 07 June 2012
> 
> OPINION (Helen Gibbon): Recent reports into the criminalisation of drugs in Australia have all concluded that the criminal law is a counterproductive and harmful way to deal with the issue of drug use and addiction, and that prohibition has failed.
> ...




And this:

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/h...change-to-state-drug-laws-20110908-1jzw2.html



> High Court ruling could force change to state drug laws
> Date: September 9, 2011
> 
> A HIGH Court ruling has cast doubt on some drug trafficking convictions in Victoria, prompting the state government to consider changing the law.
> ...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 February 2014)

To Mr. Mike Willesee
     Channel 7
     Sydney or Melbourne
     Australia
     The World
     The Universe


Dear Mr. Mike Willesee


You have a once in a lifetime chance to depart Entertainment on a high note. 

The following are the questions you NEED to ask Schapelle Corby.

1. Is she innocent? :jerry

2. How does she feel after all this time in an Indonesian hell-hole? :jerry

3. Has she given any thought to the situation in Israel/Palestine, viz a viz, settlers encroaching on Palestinian land versus Israel's right to have a nation state with secure borders. 

4. Where does she think the ASX XAO will be in 12 months time? artyman:

5. Has the Higg's boson given her any insight in to the benefits of further actively funding Realistic Existentialism as a philosophy, viz a viz a more singular Nietzcheism. :jump:

6. When the Gatecrashers arrive who will be eliminated from "My Kitchen rules" 

gg


----------



## McLovin (13 February 2014)

Chris45 said:


> A bit of selective quoting there McLovin. A reading of the whole article is more informative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well the Drugs, Poisons And Control Act is from 1981 and the Charter of Human Rights is from 2006. The High Court didn't say there was a fundamental problem with shifting the burden of proof, merely that the two bits of legislation contradict eachother. What do you think happened in the intervening 25 years? In any event, it serves to make the point that laws around possession are not unique to Indonesia, notwithstanding this little hiccup in administrative law.

I have no idea what has happened to the Charter, but the DP&C Act hasn't been amended and as you'd expect, the pollies were none too happy about some silly charter getting in their way.



> Shortly after Momcilovic was handed down, the Scrutiny of Acts and Regulations Committee of the Victorian Parliament published its report of the four-year review of the Charter.  A majority of the Committee recommended that, while the role of the Charter in the processes leading to the enactment of legislation should be maintained, the Charter should no longer play any role in the courts.  The majority of the Committee therefore recommended that key parts of the Charter (including s 32(1) and the obligations on public authorities in s 38) should be repealed.  The Government’s response has not yet been announced.  At the time of writing, the future of the Charter is, at best, uncertain.




http://blog.thomsonreuters.com.au/2...cilovic-v-the-queen-an-insider’s-perspective/

And with that, I'll leave you all too it. Enjoy.


----------



## Chris45 (13 February 2014)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> 4. Where does she think the ASX XAO will be in 12 months time? artyman:



To hell with what Schapelle Corby thinks, I want to know what my new Elliott Wave guru thinks. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...t=24058&page=7&p=808249&viewfull=1#post808249


----------



## drsmith (18 February 2014)

Feds raid Channel 7 over Schapelle Corby,

http://www.news.com.au/national/aus...-schapelle-corby/story-fncynjr2-1226830274291


----------



## DB008 (18 February 2014)

*Schapelle Corby: Islamists protest against parole decision*



> More than 100 Islamic hardliners have protested against the Indonesian government's decision to approve Schapelle Corby's parole from jail, saying she should receive the death penalty.
> 
> The convicted drug smuggler was released from prison in Bali on Monday and has since been holed up in the luxury Sentosa Seminyak resort.
> 
> On Friday, a crowd of mostly men from the Islamic Defenders Front (FPI) and other hardline groups gathered in the capital Jakarta, demanding Corby's parole be revoked.






> "Drugs are not our culture. That's Australia's culture. In Indonesia drugs means the death penalty - why did we free her?" the protester shouted, to which others replied "Allahu Akbar" (God is greater), before marching to the presidential palace.




http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2014-02-14/islamists-protest-parole-for-schapelle-corby/5261874


----------



## rumpole (19 February 2014)

DB008 said:


> *Schapelle Corby: Islamists protest against parole decision*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If Indonesian law treats everyone the same, there must have been Indonesians released on parole for similar offences as S.C. I wonder if the Islamic protesters demanded the death penalty for them, or is this another Islamic anti Western rant ?


----------



## explod (19 February 2014)

DocK said:


> Same here.  At the time I thought "the baggage handler did it" was a bit of a wild stab at establishing reasonable doubt - now I'm wondering if she may have actually be innocent all along.  Certainly the "reasonable doubt" factor has been well and truly amplified by these findings.




How can our jurisdiction have a warrant to search issued when the so called crime has nothing to do with Australia.  Are we crossing the line between the Judiciary's independence and what the governutters want.

Are we here getting to the CIA standard of rounding up a few Union members and shipping them to Siberia forever.

Yes those missing tapes could become a problem Mr Howard.

Well worth refreshing the discussion back in 2012 where I took the above quote of Dock's.


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2014)

I expect that she will give an interview and be put behind bars again.

That's the mindset of a drug mule.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 February 2014)

kennas said:


> That's the mindset of a drug mule.




Com on, she's an idiot at worst.


----------



## pilots (22 February 2014)

So_Cynical said:


> Com on, she's an idiot at worst.




She's a idiot???you should see her Mum when she gets mad, will make my day if they stop every $ that the TV pay them.


----------



## explod (22 February 2014)

So_Cynical said:


> Com on, she's an idiot at worst.




Yeh, few of em ere on ASF,

One moves on.


----------



## Sean K (3 March 2014)

Is she pregnant?


----------



## explod (3 March 2014)

kennas said:


> Is she pregnant?





No indication of that by the footage on Ch7 last night.

Why do you ask?


----------



## pilots (4 March 2014)

kennas said:


> Is she pregnant?



Are you looking for the job???.


----------



## trainspotter (4 March 2014)

And Schapelle is being rounded up as we speak. *CLINK* .... back to Kerobokan Prison she goes 



> *Politicians from president Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono’s parliamentary coalition immediately started to pressure the government to act against her, saying the Corby family had tried to “sneak around the law”.*
> 
> There is no indication of when Mr Amir might make his decision but it is likely to be within days.
> Until now, the minister has been one of Corby’s strongest supporters, *saying her case was a legal issue, not a political one,* and that she deserved parole because of good behaviour. But he is clearly infuriated by the turn of events and the criticism he is now receiving from the *Indonesian parliament in an election year* over alleged “special treatment” of the Australian drug smuggler.




Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...n-indonesia-20140303-33zjg.html#ixzz2uxEYU4Fj

Bwhahahahahaa .... legal issue and not a political one ... *THAT'S A GOOD ONE *!!! 

No Kennas ... she is not pregnant ... YET


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 March 2014)

trainspotter said:


> And Schapelle is being rounded up as we speak. *CLINK* .... back to Kerobokan Prison she goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am told that Schapelle and Mercedes Corby have studied Nietzsche. 

"He ( or she ) who has a why to live can bear almost any how."

People of thought and philosophy can endure anything.

And this discipline will get Schapelle and Mercedes through these temporary difficult times. 

gg


----------



## Sean K (4 March 2014)

Ref pregnant: there was one scene of her, rolling around in the waves in her dress, where a very pregnant looking belly was poking out. It wasn't just extra pounds from the hard labour. 

Both Corby's, and the 7 network, deserve to go back in the clink. How absolutely stupid can you get?


----------



## trainspotter (13 March 2014)

Things are quiet ... too damn quiet !! Indo spies don't even know if she is going back in the CLINK !


----------

